# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 21 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—€عناوين صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى :

âœ¯ المريخ يكسب الجريف بالأربعة..
âœ¯ وتألق لافت لعنكبة واوكرا.
âœ¯ فاروق جبرة: تخوفت على إبراهيم جعفر من أرضية الملعب..
والتجربة كشفت لي الكثير.
âœ¯ مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم..
ويمنع المقابلات الصحفية مع المدرب الألماني.
âœ¯ المريخ يكسب تجربة الجريف برباعية.

â—€عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم :

âœ¯ بكري المدينة: تجربة الإيقاف حزينة وكنت متشوقاً للعودة.
âœ¯ المريخ يكسب الجرافة برباعية في تجربة إعدادية.
âœ¯ وحماد بكري ينتزع النجومية.
âœ¯ الأحمر يتدرب ظهراً.
âœ¯ المجلس يعقد إجتماعا وزروق يكشف الحقائق حول الشركة الصينية.
âœ¯ التعديلات تمنح المريخ الأفضلية وتساعده على السيطرة الهجومية.
âœ¯ بعدها تقدم ياسر الحاج باستقالته..
إدارة الأهلي الخرطومي تسند مهمة التدريب لمحسن سيد حتى نهاية الموسم. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يمنع المقابلات الصحفية والإعلامية مع المدرب الألماني



أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على لسان متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام، أنهم قرروا منع المقابلات الصحفية والإعلامية مع المدرب الألماني انطوني هاي مالم يكن هناك تنسيق أو ترتيب مع رئيس قطاع الإعلام بالنادي الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم مطالباً الجهات الإعلامية الالتزام بالأمر وأن تحرص على أخذ موافقة رسمية من رئيس قطاع الإعلام والتنسيق معه حال أرادت أن تجري أي حوارات صحفية أو تلفزيونية مع المدرب الألماني انطوني هاي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب الجريف برباعية ودياً  
  
 
كسب المريخ التجربة الودية التي  خاضها عصر اليوم على ملعب سلاح  المهندسين بامدرمان أمام الجريف بأربعة  أهداف  لهدف سجلها محمد عبد المنعم  عنكبة هدفين وهدف للغاني اوكراه وآخر  لمصعب عمر، وحرص الجهاز الفني للأحمر  بقيادة المدرب فاروق جبرة على إشراك  عدد كبير من اللاعبين واطمأن خاصة على  بعض اللاعبين العائدين من الإصابة  للتأكد على جاهزيتهم للمباريات الصعبة  التي تنتظر الفريق المتبقية في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فاروق جبرة يشيد بتجربة المريخ أمام الجريف 
 
 

أشاد الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها  فريقه عصر أمس أمام الجريف مبيناً أنها قدمت له الكثير وجعلته يقف على  مستوى عدد كبير من اللاعبين ويطمئن على جاهزية غالبية العناصر التي يرغب في  الاعتماد عليها في مباراة مريخ نيالا مثلما استفاد من التجربة في اختبار  طريقتي لعب الأولى لم تثبت جدواها في الشوط الأول والثانية أحدثت نقلة  واضحة في الأداء في الشوط الثاني وقال فاروق جبرة إنه كان حريصاً على خوض  هذه التجربة قبل مواجهة مريخ نيالا لأن هناك عناصر ظلت غائبة عن المباريات  الرسمية وأصبحت تشارك بجدية في التدريبات الأخيرة ويريد أن يقف على مستواها  عبر تجربة قوية لذلك اختار الجريف الذي قدم له تجربة حقيقية وساعده في  الوقوف على مستوى عدد كبير من اللاعبين حتى يمضي قدماً في التركيز على بعض  العناصر ويعمل على تجهيز بعض اللاعبين وإخضاعهم للمزيد من التدريبات لأنهم  لم يقدموا المستوى الذي يدفع بهم للتشكيل الأساسي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتدرب عصر اليوم بملعب سلاح المهندسين



يواصل المريخ برنامج تحضيراته الجادة لمباراته أمام مريخ نيالا ويتدرب الفريق في الثالثة والنصف من عصر اليوم بملعب سلاح المهندسين على أن ينتظم الفريق في معسكر مغلق عقب المران مباشرة تأهباً للسفر إلى مدينة نيالا حيث يختتم تحضيراته بالخرطوم الجمعة وسيعمل جبرة من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة على اختبار جاهزية المجموعة التي سترافق الأحمر إلى نيالا حتى يتمكن من العودة بالنقاط الثلاث، وسيتدرب الأحمر حتى موعد سفره إلى نيالا بعيداً عن القلعة الحمراء بعد أن تم إغلاق الإستاد مجدداً لأعمال الصيانة والتحديث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يناقش ملابسات أزمة المؤتمر الصحفي للألماني اليوم



يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم لاستكمال بعض الموضوعات  التي ناقشها المجلس في اجتماعه الأخير وفي مقدمتها التقرير المالي الذي لم  يقدمه عوض رمرم أمين المال بعد أن طلب المجلس من رمرم تقديم تقريراً  متكاملاً بخصوص تقرير الميزانية مثلما طلب المجلس تقريراً من القطاع  الرياضي كما سيناقش الاجتماع ملابسات الأحداث التي صاحبت توقيع العقد مع  المدرب الألماني انطوني هاي وأزمة المؤتمر الصحفي الذي تم الإعلان عنه  وتوجيه الدعوة لوسائل الإعلام ومن ثم التراجع عنه وسينعقد الاجتماع في  الثالثة من عصر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي ومن خلاله سيحسم المجلس أمر رئاسة  البعثة الحمراء المتجهة لمدينتي نيالا ومدني في الخامس والعشرين والثلاثين  من هذا الشهر في آخر رحلتين للأحمر في النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة : الايقافات و الاصابات سبب نتائج المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

عزا  المدرب العام للمريخ فاروق حبرة نتائج الفريق حاليا في الدوري الممتاز  لظروف الايقافات و الاصابات و قال ان المريخ استعاد جزءا كبيرا من مستواه و  قادر على اسعاد انصاره مشيرا الى ان رغبة اللاعبين كان لها دورا كبيرا  فيما حدث و ان اي فريق سوداني لو تعرض لما تعرض له المريخ لكان يعاني كثيرا  وربما ابعد مما يحدث للمريخ وقال ان اللاعبين الجدد وضعوا تحت الضغط و  اجتازوا الاختبار بنجاح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابراهومة يشيد بصلاح نمر ويصفه بالفولاذي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اشاد  المدرب ابراهومة بلاعب المريخ صلاح نمر و قال انه لاعب جسور و قتالي لكنه  وجد تفسه مجبرا على اللعب لوحده دون ان يكتسب الخبرات من المدافعين الذين  سبقوه في المريخ و ان الاحطاء التي يقع فيها ستعالج و بمزيد من التوجيه  شيكون للمدافع الاول في السودان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجهاز الفني للمريخ يطمئن على سلامة ابراهيم جعفر 
 
 

طمأن الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للمريخ الجماهير على سلامة  اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الجريف وقال إن  الإصابة التي تعرض لها ابراهيم طفيفة وغير مزعجة لافتاً إلى أن جعفر كان  يمكن أن يكمل المباراة لكنه فضّل سحبه لأنه تخوف من تفاقم إصابته القديمة  في الأنكل بسبب سوء أرضية الملعب، وأشار جبرة إلى أنه ومالم يطمئن على  جاهزية ابراهيم جعفر لا يستطيع أن يقحمه في مباراة مريخ نيالا مشيداً  بالمكاسب العديدة التي خرج بها من هذه التجربة ووعد بأن يعمل باجتهاد من  أجل تصحيح كل الأخطاء التي ظهرت في هذه التجربة خاصةً في الشوط الأول حتى  يظهر الأحمر بصورة مقنعة في المباريات المتبقية له في الدوري الممتاز. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية: لسنا هجوم الهلال حتى نقوده لصدارة الممتاز

أبدى الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح، سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية، دهشته الشديدة للهجوم المتواصل على الحكام والذين يحمّلهم البعض مسئولية صدارة الهلال لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الحكام لا يشاركون في مقدمة الأزرق الهجومية حتى يضعوه في صدارة الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: هذا الحديث غير مقبول على الإطلاق والحكام ليست لهم أي علاقة بتحديد وجهة لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز بل يعملون بإخلاص من أجل إدارة جميع المباريات بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء لافتاً إلى أن مستوى الحكام تحسن كثيراً في الفترة الأخيرة بشهادة الجميع وأصبحت غالبية المباريات تنتهي دون أن تكون هناك أي احتجاجات على أداء التحكيم، وأفاد صلاح أن ركلات الجزاء ليست بدعة من حكام الدوري الممتاز بل شئ موجود في القانون والحكم يحتسب ركلة الجزاء وفق تقديراته ولذلك لا داعي للحديث المتكرر عن احتساب ركلات الجزاء وإسهام التحكيم في وضع الهلال في الصدارة وتابع: على الجميع البحث عن أخطائهم والاعتراف بها بدلاً من محاولة تضليل الجماهير بأن ما يحدث من تفوق في الدوري الممتاز سببه الحكام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سابقة متفردة للحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب 
 
 

واصل الحكم الدولي السوداني نجاحاته الأفريقية بعد أن قاد بإقتدار  مباراة النجم الساحلي وضيفه مازيمبي الكنغولي في نصف نهائي الكونفدرالية  التي شهدت سابقة لم تتكرر في بطولات الكاف بعد أن كانت هي المباراة الثانية  التي يديرها أبوشنب للفريقين معا في البطولة الأفريقية وكان الدولي  السوداني قد أدار في وقت سابق من هذا العام مباراة النجم الساحلي ومونانا  الكنغولي كما أدار مباراة مازيمبي وضيفه الوداد البيضاوي ، الفاضل أبوشنب  أدار في هذا الموسم أصعب المباريات في البطولة الأفريقية على غرار مباراة  الأهلي القاهري أمام أسيك أبيدجان التي خسرها نادي القرن كما ودع علي  صافرته الغربان البطولة الأفريقية للأندية الأبطال في سابقة لم تتكرر كثيرا  قبل أن ينهي الدولي السوداني سطوة الفريق الكنغولي على أرضه بعد أن لاحقت  النادي شائعات حول إستمالته للحكام .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* ميلان يصطاد نسور لاتسيو ويدخل المربع الذهبي
* ليفربول وأرسنال يتأهلان لثمن نهائي كأس الرابطة
* فابريجاس يقتل فرحة ليستر سيتي في كأس الرابطة
* باريس سان جيرمان يتخطى ديجون ويتصدر الليج 1 مؤقتًا
* ليل يسقط على ملعبه أمام تولوز بالدوري الفرنسي
* النصيري يقود مالاجا للفوز على إيبار في مشاركته الأولى
* إقالة المدرب باكو أيستاران من تدريب فالنسيا
* الإيفواري يايا توريه يعتزل اللعب الدولي
* مدرب فياريال: نسعى لفك عقدة سانتياجو برنابيو
* شتوتجارت الألماني يعلن اختياره لهانيس فولف لتدريب الفريق
* الدوري الإنجليزي يظهر تفوقا جديدا على المسابقات الأوروبية
* تشيلسي يجهز مفاجأة لهازارد في يناير
* بوروسيا دورتموند يكسر صمود فولفسبورج
* برشلونة يرفع شعار رد الاعتبار أمام أتلتيكو مدريد
* البدلاء سلاح زيدان القاتل في موقعة فياريال
* ذئاب روما جاهزة للانقضاض على فريستهم المستسلمة

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 32 :

* النسور (-- : --) اهلي الخرطوم الساعة: 17:00 .. 

* الامير البحراوي (-- : --) النيل شندي الساعة: 20:00 .. 

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 5 :

* ريال مدريد (-- : --) فياريال الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* برشلونة (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* غرناطة (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي  - الأسبوع 5 :

* بولونيا (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* أتلانتا (-- : --) باليرمو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* كييفو فيرونا (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* إمبولي (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 12

* جنوى (-- : --) نابولي الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* يوفنتوس (-- : --) كالياري الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* بيسكارا (-- : --) تورينو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* روما (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* أودينيزي (-- : --) فيورنتينا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

...............................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 6 :

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) هيرتا برلين الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* شالكه (-- : --) كولن الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) ماينز الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* لايبزيغ (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 6 :

* ميتز (-- : --) بوردو الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* ليون (-- : --) مونبلييه الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* نانت (-- : --) سانت إيتيان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* باستيا (-- : --) نانسي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* جانجون (-- : --) لوريان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* نيس (-- : --) موناكو الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* أنجيه (-- : --) كان الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* رين (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

...............................

â—„ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية :

* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* فولهام (-- : --) بريستول سيتي الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) أكرينجتون الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* كوينز بارك رينجرز (-- : --) سندرلاند الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD

* نورثامبتون تاون (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) جيلينجهام الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* ستوك سيتي (-- : --) هال سيتي الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 31 :

* هلال الأبيض (1 : 0) هلال كادوقلي
* الأهلي عطبرة (2 : 1) مريخ نيالا

.................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 5 :

* مالاجا (2 : 1) إيبار
* إشبيلية (1 : 0) ريال بيتيس

................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 5 :

* ميلان (2 : 0) لاتسيو

................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 6 :

* ليل (1 : 2) تولوز
* باريس سان جيرمان (3 : 0) ديجون

............... .................

â—„ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية :

* ديربي كاونتي (0 : 3) ليفربول
* نيوكاسل يونايتد (2 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
* برايتون (1 : 2) ريدينج
* ليستر سيتي (2 : 4) تشيلسي
* ليدز يونايتد (1 : 0) بلاكبيرن روفرز
* انوتينغهام فورست (0 : 4) آرسنال
* إيفرتون (0 : 2) نوريتش سيتي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
 ما قل ودل

* حسب مجريات المنافسة والتحكيم المنحاز كالعادة لفريق الهلال، فإن بطل الدوري الممتاز سيكون في رأيي هو الثاني، والثاني سيكون هو الأول، بمعنى أن المنافسة إذا انتهت بحلول الهلال في المركز الأول والمريخ في المركز الثاني، فإن سعادة المريخ بمركزه لابد ستكون أكبر وأعظم وأحلى، لأنها خدمة ضراع وعرق جبين..
* لا فيها شق لا فيها طق..
* عكس مركز الهلال الذي لعب فيه التحكيم وتبرعات رئيسه الكاردينال للولايات التي زارها، دوراً كبيراً!!
* وبوضوح… يبدأه الكار بتبرع (ثمين)، ويتمه التحكيم بضربات جزاء!!
* بالذمة.. أسمعتم يوماً بفريق نال 26 ضربة جزاء في منافسة واحدة??!!
* لا ندري إلى متى ستتواصل تخبطات مجلس إدارة المريخ وقراراته الما مفهومة!!
* أعلن قبل أيام عن مؤتمر صحفي يوم غد الخميس لتقديم المدرب الألماني الجديد أنتوني هاي للإعلام، وتمليك الرأي العام تفاصيل التعاقد معه..
* وأمس الأول الاثنين وجه أمين خزينته رمرم، الدعوة للصحفيين لحضور مراسم توقيع العقد مع نفس المدرب بفندق أبشر..
* ولكن الأمانة العامة ألغت هذا المؤتمر ووجهت أمين الخزينة بأن يتم التعاقد مع المدرب بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم 2 وبدون حضور أجهزة الإعلام، وتم بالفعل !!
* والحق يقال.. الطريقة التي يُسيّر بها مجلس المريخ نشاط الفريق منذ أول يوم تم فيه تعيينه وحتى أمس، طريقة متخلفة جداً جداً في إتجاه.. وتؤكد على عدم انسجام أعضائه في إتجاه آخر ..
* كما تؤكد كذلك على أن أكثر من عشرين عضواً في المجلس، عبارة عن (كومبارس)..
* لا يهشّوا ولا ينشّوا !!
* وجودهم زي عدمو!!
* وإذا كان على رأيي، فإن الكرامة وعزة النفس تفرضان عليهم أن يتقدموا باستقالاتهم اليوم قبل الغد، ويتركوا المجلس بما حمل للأشخاص الذين يتحكمون في قراراته غصباً عنهم، ويتصرفون في قراراته كأنه ضيعة من ضيعاتهم!!
* طالما أن سلمون جابسون لن يسافر إلى موطنه لتقبل العزاء في وفاة شقيقته التي حدثت قبل يومين، فلماذا اعتذر عن المشاركة في مران الفريق.
* جابسون يعلم علم اليقين أن المريخ يصارع هذه الأيام من أجل المحافظة على آماله في بطولة الدوري، وإذا فقدها فإنه لا يريد أن يفقد آماله في المركز الثاني أيضاً ، وبالتالي فهو يحتاجه بشدة في المباريات المقبلة ، خاصة وأن علّته الكبرى تكمن في خانة الارتكاز التي يلعب فيها حضرته..
* اتمنى من قلبي ألا يكون الفتى مصاباً بالفعل، ويبحث بهذا الاعتذار عن فترة تعينه على الشفاء منها بعض الشئ!!
* تبرعات الأخ أشرف الكاردينال لبعض الجهات في الولايات المختلفة على الرأس والعين ، ويستحق عليها الشكر والإشادة، ولكن أن تتزامن هذه التبرعات مع زيارات فريقه لها ، ففي ذلك إنّ وأخواتها، وبعض علامات الاستفهام المدغلبة!!
* أضم صوتي إلى صوت الزميل الكبير مأمون أبوشيبة، وانصح مجلس المريخ بأن يرفض قيام مباراة القمة الدورية في ملعبه بالقلعة الحمراء..
* إذا أقيمت هذه المباراة في الرد كاسل، فإن الهلال غالباً ما يدخلها وقد ضمن البطولة..
* وبالتالي تكون المباراة مباراة التتويج وتسليم الكأس للهلال..
* فهل سيضمن مجلس المريخ في ذلك اليوم سلامة استاده بعد السابقة الأليمة للجماهير الزرقاء قبل أربع سنوات تقريباً ، والتي قامت خلالها بأحداث تلف كبير في الاستاد ، وأصدر الاتحاد العام بعدها قراراً بتغريم فريقها مبلغا لم يتم دفعه حتى الآن???!!!
* ابعدوا عن الشر وغنوا له إخوتي في مجلس المريخ، وانقلوا مباراة القمة إلى ملعب استاد الخرطوم..
* ويا دار المريخ العمل الصالح، ما دخلك شر ..
* اللهم قد بلغت… اللهم فاشهد ..
* يبدو أن بطولة كأس السودان ستشهد هذا العام منافسة شرسة..
* المريخ والهلال ضمنا الصعود إلى المربع الذهبي، وسيصعد إلى جانبهما – حسب البرمجة المعلنة من قبل – الفائز من مباراة هلال الأبيض والنسور .. والفائز من أهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني..
* المريخ يلاقي في نصف النهائي، الفائز من أهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني، والهلال يلاقي الفائز من هلال الأبيض والنسور ..
* وفي كل الأحوال فإن مباريات نصف النهائي ستكون على سطح صفيح (ملهلب) ..
* ولا نستبعد أبداً حدوث مفاجآت وحصول فريق غير المريخ والهلال على كأس البطولة.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 صراعات في الخفاء من اجل المصالح
ويشغلونا من اجل ضياع المركز الثاني
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
كل همس المجالس يشير الي صراع المصالح في الخفاء من اجل ابعاد بعض الاشخاص!!!
الهدؤ الذي يسبق العاصفة يحل في سماءنا هذه الايام ….
لكن علي يقين تام ان الصراع يدور في الخفاء ….
وهناك من لايعجبه الحال الان ويحاول بكل السبل المشروعة والغير مشروعة للاطاحة ببعض الشخصيات …
وكلماتي اليوم ساعود اليها لاحقا للاستشهاد بها…
المريخ يعاني من الصراعات الداخلية التي لاتبحث عن مصلحة الكيان
البحث عن المصالح الشخصية فقط هي العنوان!!!
الجميع لم ينتبه ان العمل عمل طوعي فقط !!!
طيب لماذا الصراعات في العمل الطوعي!!!!
الناس دي هدفها شنو؟؟؟؟؟
الجميع يشاهد ان الصراعات صراعات مصالح ولاتحدث الى في عهد الوالي فقط !!!!
لماذا في عهد هذا الرجل فقط!!!
لماذا وسطنا  الرياضي بهذا الشكل ولماذا مجتمعنا المريخي اصبح طاارد؟؟؟
هذا يطبل وذاك يسمسر وهؤلاء يخططون كيف ينهبونا نعم نهبو حبنا  للمريخ وياليت توقف الامر عند هذا الحد لا بل تمادوا واصبحوا يصنعون جدار صعب الاختراق وحاربوا  فيه لكي لانري  غيرهم من يخدمون المريخ ؟؟؟؟
يتجملون امامنا  ويتصارعون خلفنا؟؟؟
صراعات خلف مكاتبهم بالله عليكم ماذا  يستفيد الكيان الاحمر ولا الشعب الناري منهم غير الحسرات والاهات !!!
اقولها ولسان اغلب الشعب الاحمر اتركوا لنا ارض المريخ لنعيش حبنا مع فريق كرة قدم نعشقة ونطلب له الحب والخير والانتصار،،،،،
ماذا يدور في الخفاء وكل من خرج من مجتمع المريخ في اي لقاء او حوار صحفي او تلفزيوني يصرح ان هناك صراعات!!!!
واخرهم ابراهومة الذي قال بالفم المليان الابتعاد عن مجتمع المريخ ارحم من التواجد داخله في هذه الصراعات والتكتلات !!!!
ياشعب المريخ وياجماهير المارد الاحمر للمرة العاشرة او اكثر
نادينا سيكون بخير اذا ابتعدوا اصحاب المصالح الذين لاهدف لهم غير انفسهم ….
اي شخص عايز يعرف من هم ؟؟؟عليه بقراءه المشهد بعقله ومشاهدته بعينية واستخاره قلبه في الحاصل!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الايام دي يشغلونا بصراع التسجيلات والترشيحات
من هو الذي يرشح تلك الاسماء!!!!
وهؤلاء اللاعبين!!!!
من المسؤل من الملف !!!
وهل لكمية الترشيحات علاقه باشغال الجمهور عن دعم النادي وفقدان المركز الثاني!!!!
لماذا يتم بث عدم الثقة في لاعبين يمثلون نادينا حتى الان!!!
هل توجد ايادي خفية في تحريك الشائعات في قروباتنا ؟؟؟
المركز الثاني يتم طبخه بنار هادئة حتى يبتعد المريخ عنه…
لن نتكلم عن مساعدات او حكام او خلافة
لكن مايتم كتابته ونشره وسط الجماهير مخطط له …..
امامنا اربعة مباريات ياشباب ابتعدوا عن مايكتب في القروبات والاعلام ومطلوب الالتفاف حول الكيان…
المارد المريخي  حق الجماهير الغلبانه دي…..
كل مايكتب عن مفاوضات تاكدوا انه يقف خلفه سمسار يروج ليضاعته المضروبة لفريق المريخ
والكلام عن الحكام تاكد تمام لخلق اعزار فقط لتخفيف الخسائر وتعليق شماعة لها
وشتم لاعبين او ادارين لشئ في نفس يعقوب يحاولون بها زراعة حقد تجاه بعض الاسماء
وكلها محاولات لابعاد المدرج الاحمر عن دعم ناديهم !!!!
هناك من لايرى في المريخ شي جميل…..
وهناك من يشعر ان مصالحه في خطر
اصحوا ياجماهير نادي المريخ
اصحوا يااحفاد شاخور
مايحصل في الخفاء وماننساق اليه من نقاشات تاكدوا تماما انه بفعل فاعل!!
وخلافات الادارة ايضا بفعل فاعل..
اصحوا قبل فوات الاوان عشان باكر مانعض اصابع الندم!!!!
ماحاصل في الفترة السابقة لايحتاج لاجتهاد او نظرة ثاقبه
الصوره واضحة ولاتحتاج الوان!!!
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
بخاري صاحب التغريدة الشهيرة في دوري المملكة تم ايقافه سنة وتغريمة ثلاثمائة الف ريال
تغريدة في موقع تواصل اجتماعي تم ايقاع عقوبة عليها من الانضباط
اين العقوبات في مجتمعنا
لعناوين الصحف التي لاتصلح ان تقال او تقراء سرا!!!!!!
اين الانضباط من اعمدة صحفية لاهم لها غير الاساءة والتجريح والتشهير والشتم والتقليل من الاخرين!!!
الوسط الرياضي يحتاج الي ضبط وربط ونظافة شااااملة …..
انها كرة قدم تلعب من أجل المتعة البصرية والنفسية فقط
فارحمونا يرحمكم الله من مايحاك في الخفاء ومن تلك الصراعات،،،،،
انهضوا بمجتمعنا الرياضي قبل ان يتم تدميره بالكامل ……
لاعيب ان نتعلم من الاخرين كيف تدار كرة القدم وكيف يدار الاعلام ويتم الرقابه عليه….
وقبل ذلك يمكن للجماهير فرض الرقابة الذاتية علي الاعلام باهمال بعض تلك الاقلام والكتابات التي لاتقدم لنا الا مادة سيئة الصنع …..
ختاما هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
التغريدة تطرح اراء القروبات وتناقش الشأن المريخي بعيد عن المناكفات او الإثارة…..
نحاول ان نكون عين العاشق المتيم بحب المريخ ونصلح مايفسده الاخرون …..
برغم كثرة المفسدون لكن سنحاول من اجل بيئة مريخية جاذبه وليست طاردة وخالية من اصحاب المصالح …….
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى….. ••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الله يرحم المريخ 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية: لسنا هجوم الهلال حتى نقوده لصدارة الممتاز

أبدى الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح، سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية، دهشته الشديدة للهجوم المتواصل على الحكام والذين يحمّلهم البعض مسئولية صدارة الهلال لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الحكام لا يشاركون في مقدمة الأزرق الهجومية حتى يضعوه في صدارة الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: هذا الحديث غير مقبول على الإطلاق والحكام ليست لهم أي علاقة بتحديد وجهة لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز بل يعملون بإخلاص من أجل إدارة جميع المباريات بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء لافتاً إلى أن مستوى الحكام تحسن كثيراً في الفترة الأخيرة بشهادة الجميع وأصبحت غالبية المباريات تنتهي دون أن تكون هناك أي احتجاجات على أداء التحكيم، وأفاد صلاح أن ركلات الجزاء ليست بدعة من حكام الدوري الممتاز بل شئ موجود في القانون والحكم يحتسب ركلة الجزاء وفق تقديراته ولذلك لا داعي للحديث المتكرر عن احتساب ركلات الجزاء وإسهام التحكيم في وضع الهلال في الصدارة وتابع: على الجميع البحث عن أخطائهم والاعتراف بها بدلاً من محاولة تضليل الجماهير بأن ما يحدث من تفوق في الدوري الممتاز سببه الحكام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 احذروا المتلاعبين

ظهر وكيل اللاعب الزامبي شاما على حقيقته حينما قال  ان هناك اكثر من عرض للاعبه في اشارة واضحة لتوريط المريخ في صفقة اللاعب و  التى يهدف فيها لرفع فيمة صفقة انتقال اللاعب 
المريخ ليس مجبورا على ضم لاعب الى صفوفه باموال كبيرة و شارف دخول سن  الثلاثين عاما لان اللاعب الكبير في سن همه المال قبل كل شيء ويجب ان نتعلم  من تجربة كريم النفطي و بن ضيف الله و التوغولي ابالو وعمو نجاد و اليجا  تانا و المصري عصام الحضري
هناك صفقات ضعيفة لكنها حققت النجاح مثل تجربة كوفي و اوكرا و ايمن سعيد و ابداهور و كسب المريخ الجانب الفني و حقق اللاعبين النجاح
ما يحدث الان في المريخ و التحركات الماكوكية من بعض الفاشلين و سماسرة اللاعبين تشكل خطرا علة مستقبل المريخ
انصار بص الوالي من الاعلام يعزفون على وتر حساس بعد ام استقدموا مدرب  مغمور و اقنعوا الجماهير بنجاحه قبل التعاقد معه ووصفوه بالمدرب المنقذ
تجربة جين لومامي و اندشيمي و كرور بليز و نجاد و غيرهم من الاجانب ستتكرر في التسجيلات الرئيسية
الاستعجال في التعاقد مع المغمور الالماني على طريقة لوك ايميال البنغالي  الذي لم يصدق انه يدرب فريق كبير مثل المريخ ظل ينشر اسرار النادي بسبب  الاوهام و القصص التي تحكي له من بعض المقربين منه و عجلت برحيله
لوك الالماني الذي تعاقد معه المريخ بطريقة (ام غمتي) لن يضيف جديدا في  المريخ سيرتدي الفانيلة و الترين سوت بينما يضع عراب بص الوالي التشكيلة و  سيكون في وش المدفع لاي اخفاق و كبش فداء
14 عاما من الاخفاق تعاقد فيها المريخ مع لاعبين من جنسيات مختلفة و اصبح  شعاره على صدر كل من هب و دب و كابينة القيادة الفنية قادها المدربين  الفاشلين و المغمورين و كان من الطبيعي ان يستعين ايضا باللاعبين الذين  يركضون خلف المال و حينما تمر بالنادي ظروف يرفضون اللعب و يتمردون و هنا  قصص وحكاوي و روايات مؤلمة و محزنة
14سنة فقد المريخ هيبته و مكانته و اصبحت القرارات الادارية نطالعها في  اعمدة بعض الصحافيين و يبصم عليها مجالس التسيير بالعشرة بطريقة مستفزة  لانصار النادي 
متفرقات
بالامس قدم الزميل مصطفى تجربة ناجحة في التعليق الاذاعي حينما نقل مباراة الهلال الخرطوم و هلال الفاشر على الهواء مباشرة
اعاد لنا مصطفى خليل شقة جيل الزميل الجميل من التعليق و الذي يجعلك كأنك داخل الملعب 
نبارك للاخ الحبيب شقة تجربته الجديدة في التعليق الاذاعي بعد تجربة ناجحة  في الصحافة الرياضة بجانب عمله في تقديم البرامج الاذاعية باذاعة الفاشر  نتمنى ان يوفق شقة و يمضى في درب الاعلام الاذاعي و يكوت خير اضافة للكبار

اخيرا 
المؤامرت و الضرب تحت الحزام فشلت مع عبد الصمد الرجل الحديدي
عبد الصمد اكد انه رجل قوي يعرف كيف يصد الرياح و العواصف و يغير سكة التيار
لا خوف على المربخ في ظل وجود رجل قوي مثل عبد الصمد حتى و ان ضمر له  الاصدقاء الاحقاد و حيكت ضده المؤامرات من زملائه داخل لجنة التسيير
اخيرا جدا
احذروا المتلاعبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
الوالي سبب الأزمة(2)

*في ختام مقال الأمس قلت ان عودة الوالي مجدداً كانت أكبر خطأ ولم تضيف اي جديد للمريخ الذي يتابع فيه الجميع إفرزات الحقبة الإدارية الراهنة التي شارفت على النهاية من دون ان تترك اي أثر إيجابي بل حفلت بالعديد من الصراعات التي قادت لتخبطات في صنع القرار بداخل لجنة التسير ففي بداية تعين هذه اللجنة كان منتظر منها ان تعمل على تلافي كل الأثار السلبية التي سبقتها سواء على مستوى الأزمة المالية وتبعاتها من مديونيات والعمل بجد لإيجاد حلول للقضاء على أزمة التمويل التي يعيشها المريخ كجزء من تاريخه الممتد وقد أجمع كل المتابعين ان لا حل للأزمة الراهنة إلا عبر الإنفتاح نحو الإستثمار والعمل على إستغلال إسم النادي تجارياً من أجل هذا وهنالك تجارب عديدة خاضها المريخ في عهد اللجنة السابقة وكانت العائدات قياساً بحداثة التجربة ممتازة بل محفزة للدخول عميقاً في عوالم الإستثمار التي توقفت عجلتها عن الدوران رغم ان هنالك أحاديث تتعلق بملف الشركة الصينية التي مازالت اللجنة الحالية تلت وتعجن في أمر العقودات المتعلقة بها وأعتقد ان إنطلاقة المشروع ورؤيته للنور اللجنة الحالية أسهمت في تأخيره لدرجة يمكن معها فقدان الإستفادة من عروض الشركة في المستقبل خاصة ان هنالك تفاصيل يمكن ان تشكل معوق حقيقي في إنزال المشروع لأرض الواقع المريخي الذي لم يمر عليه يوم وإلا شهدنا فيه الكثير من التخبط والعشوائية فاللجنة الحالية بدأت بتكوينات إدارية داخلية متعددة عكست حقيقة ترهلها وكان منتوج جميع تلك التكوينات يساوي صفر ولتجاوز القصور نسبة لإنهيار الفكرة في أصلها تم تعديل هذه القطاعات وتقليصها وتم بعد ذلك إتباع كل فروعها سواء المتعلق بالشق الرياضي أو الإقتصادي لقيادة موحدة تمثلت في خليفة الوالي عبدالصمد الذي بدوره أنتج أساليب إدارية كثيرة جلبت له الصراعات وعمقت الفجوة بينه والعديد من الإعلاميين وفي كل هذه الفترات كان يجد الدعم الإعلامي من الوالي لان جمال يدرك ان لا حل إلا في مسايرة عبدالصمد الذي يدفع لبث الحياة في شرايين هذه اللجنة التي خاضت الكثير من التجارب الفاشلة منذ توليها إدارة الشأن المريخي وأكدت لنا جميعاً أنها أقل من المأمؤل وأضعف من أن تقود النادي الذي لا ننكر انه يعيش مشكلات وأزمات لكن من ينبري ويتصدي ويتشدق في الإعلام لمثل هذه المهام يجب ان يكون بمقدوره إنجاز تلك المهام وتخطي العقبات الموجودة والتي أفرزتها تجارب إدارية سابقة تشمل اللجنة السابقة والحالية وتشمل رئيس النادي الحالي الذي كانت عودته الحالية عبر التعين بلا جديد يذكر بل هي الأسوأ للرجل منذ ان عرفته عوالم المريخ في العام 2003.
وهج اخير
*الكثير من المريخاب يربطو هجومنا المستمر على الرجل بأحاديث عاطفية، لكن فيعلم الجميع ان تجارب الوالي في المريخ قابلة للنقد وقابلة للرفض خاصة أنها تكررت وحملت ذات الوجوه الشائهة والتي ضاعفت من أزمة المريخ عبر السنين ويكفي مايحدث الأن فهل يعقل ان يرأس الرجل لجنة تضم العشرات وأتت بغرض إنقاذ المريخ ليكون المريخ في حوجة ماسة للإنقاذ من ذات اللجنة التي أطلق عليها البعض جزافا لجنة أنقاذ المريخ ففي عهدها المريخ مهدد بفقدان المركز الثاني وربما يخسر الكأس في ظل ما نتابعه من مستويات متقلبة للفريق ومع ذلك ظلت اللجنة الحالية بلا اي حراك وكأنها قد نجحت في تحويل الواقع المؤلم المعاش بالمريخ الأن لنعيم ونجاحات وكل هذا البرود السالب لانها تجد الحماية في شخص الوالي الذي تعتمد كلياً عليه وهو بدوره منبت ومحور الأزمة ورأسها فرئيس النادي المحبوب يشكل ساتر لكل الإخفاقات والفشل المعاش والمريخ يدفع الثمن بسبب عودته التي تم وأد الديمقراطية لها خاصة ان عودته الأخيرة أتت بسيناريوهات الباحث عن العودة لإدارة النادي باي ثمن حتي وان كانت هذه العودة بهذا المنتوج الذي سيضاف كرصيد جديد لرصيد الرجل في الفشل والإخفاقات فالوالي لايتعلم من تجاربه ولا يترك المجال لأحد ويكرر تجاربه بالكربون والأسوأ من ذلك لم ياتي بعد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
 هاي.. قصف مُبكّر

* شخصياً لن احترم المدرب الألماني (حديث العهد) إذا قبل تكليف المجلس له بتولي مهمة الشطب والتسجيل، حتى إذا نجحت التسجيلات وأتت للمريخ بأفضل وأميز لاعبي الكرة في السودان وأفريقيا.
* العبارة أعلاه كتبها الأستاذ مأمون أبوشيبة في إطار خطة تستهدف تضييق نطاق الصلاحيات التي يرغب الجهاز الاداري بنادي المريخ في منحها للمدرب الجديد الألماني انتوني هاي ومن بينها إشرافه على عمليتي الإحلال والابدال.
* العبارة التي أطلقها مأمون لا تخلو من شطط في الحكم خاصة إذا ركزنا على الجزء الأخير منها: (حتى إذا نجحت التسجيلات وأتت للمريخ بأفضل وأميز لاعبي الكرة في السودان وأفريقيا).
* واضح أن الإعلام المريخ بدأ حملته مبكراً تجاه المدرب الالماني حتى قبل أن يستلم مهمته رسمياً ورغم التزامه بتدوين الملاحظات في الايام الماضية.
* حملة التشكيك في قدرات الألماني لم تنطلق من أستاذنا مأمون لوحده فقد شاركه الرأي آخرون.
* في رأي أن هذا الأمر ليس بالجديد في دنيا المريخ فقد عرف – اعلام المريخ- خلال سنوات مضت أنه أول من يبادر بالحكم على فشل مدربيه ولاعبيه ولايعرف أو لا يرغب في تمهيد أسباب النجاح لهم كما يفعل إعلام الهلال مثلاً وليس حكاية فشل أحد أفضل المواهب في أفريقيا- ستيفن وارغو- بعيدةً عن الأذهان.
* لا أدري كيف أحلل عبارة: ولو جلب افضل اللاعبين في السودان وافريقيا؟!.
* ألا تكفي المدرب شهادة ودليل على تميزه إذا نجح وبرؤية فنية عميقة في تحديد مزايا وعيوب اللاعبين الذين يتوافر عليهم المريخ حالياً ومن خلال ما يعادل ربع الموسم؟، ومن ثم يحدد من يبقى ومن يذهب؟.
* أعتقد أنه يمكن النطق بفشل المدرب إذا لم ينجح في وضع خطة طموحة تتعلق بالاحلال والابدال إذا لم تسعفه هذه الفترة الكافية جداً من وجه نظري.
* للمدربين رؤاهم التي تختلف عن المتابع العادي ولكل طريقته وفلسفته في العمل التي يسعى لتنفيذهما وتتطلبان في المقام الأول نوعية معينة من اللاعبين حسب وجهة نظر المدرب لا وجهة نظرنا نحن.
* عندما قدم غوارديولا لتدريب مانشستر سيتي أعلن أنه ليس بحاجة إلى النجم الايفواري يايا توريه وقد استجابت الادارة لطلبه رغم أن الايفواري هو نجم السيتي في الموسم السابق والظاهر في ترشيحات جائزة افضل لاعب في افريقيا في السنوات الأخيرة أكثر من مرة.
* قال غوارديولا ببساطة: لدي اسلوب ومنهج لا يتناسب مع يايا.
* ماذا حدث بعد ذلك: الآن يلفت السيتي انظار الجميع بعروض مدهشة على مستوى عصبة الابطال والبريميرليغ.
* فما هو النهج الذي بنى عليه مأمون حكمه على هاي حتى وإن نجح في تسجيل افضل اللاعبين من السودان وافريقيا؟.
* القصف المبكر سيجعل هاي يعمل في بيئة عمل موحشة وكئيبة!.
* ولا داعي للتسرع فقد تتوافق رؤاه مع رؤانا ويأمر بمغادرة من نرى أنه يستحق ذلك.
* كما أن الجلوس معه بغرض التفاكر ممكناً وليس مستحيلاً وبأسلوب يشعر معه أنه صاحب القرار والحل والعقد. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي عطبرة يقهر مريخ نيالا بثنائية ويؤمّن بقائه في الممتاز


أمّن أهلي عطبرة بقائه في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بفوزه الصعب على مريخ نيالا بهدفين لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي الأهلي الثنائي الاريتري سامبو وجوناس فيما سجل هدف مريخ نيالا الطيب، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده إلى 34 نقطة ليؤمّن بقائه في الممتاز فيما تجمد رصيد مريخ نيالا في 39 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يساند قرارا أثار الجدل بالدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

ساند  سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، صلاح أحمد محمد،  قرارا لأحد حكام الساحة الذي أدار مباراة بالدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة  القدم, وكشف التفاصيل حول القرار وفسر الحالة التي إتخذ بموجبها.

وكان  عبد السميع فضل الل،ه من مدينة شندي شمال السودان قد قاد طاقم تحكيم  مباراة جرت الأسبوع الماضي بين الخرطوم الوطني والهلال الاُبَيِّض باستاد  حليم شداد ضمن الجولة 31 من بطولة الدوري.

ورفض الحكم عبد السميع،  تنفيذ ضربة البداية في الشوط الثاني لفريق الخرطوم عن طريق لاعب, حيث أصر  على إعادة ضربة البداية ولكن بلاعبين وسط احتجاج لحظي من لاعبي الخرطوم.

وفي  تصريحه ل، اليوم الثلاثاء أوضح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية "القرار صحيح  من الحكم عبد السميع, لعب ضربة البداية بعد إحراز هدف أو عند بداية  المباراة أو عند بداية الشوط عن طريق لاعب واحد, بدلا من لاعبين كما هو  شائع في قانون لعبة كرة القدم, لن يطبق في السودان إلا في الموسم الجديد  القادم في 2017, باعتبار أنه تعديل جديد أقرت به لجنة التحكيم الدولية في  مايو/أيار الماضي".

وأضاف صالح "تم تطبيق التعديل الجديد في تنفيذ  ضربة البداية, بكأس الأمم الأوروبية الأخيرة التي جرت بفرنسا بالإستثناء,  لأن الإتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم كان قد طلب إذنا من الإتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم الفيفا بتطبيق التعديل لأنها أول بطولة تصادفه, ثم تطبيقه في  الدوريات الأوروبية منذ الشهر الماضي لأنها صادفت بداية الموسم عندهم".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال التبلدي يقهر الأسود بهدف ويعزز موقعه في المركز الثالث

حقق هلال الأبيض فوزاً صعباً على هلال كادوقلي بهدف عصر اليوم على ملعب إستاد الأبيض ضمن الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وبعد انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي نجح الإيفواري ديكور موسى من إحراز هدف الفوز للهلال من ركلة جزاء مع انطلاقة الشوط الثاني، بالنتيجة رفع هلال التبلدي رصيده إلى 66 نقطة معززاً موقعه في المركز الثالث وبفارق نقطتين عن المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني فيما تجمد رصيد هلال كادوقلي في 49 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
الأمة الزرقاء والبطولة الخرقاء

×تحتفي الأمة الهلالية بتصدرها لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وتتغني بقرب فريقها نيل التاج، بصورة غريبة لا تشير إلى واقع البطولة الوضيع المتواضع.
×لماذا كل هذا الاحتفاء ببطولة خرقاء دهماء عرجاء، ظل فريقا المريخ والهلال يحتكرانها منذ ميلادها وحتى يومنا هذا بدون عناء.
×أين الدهشة والمعجزة حتى نطالع كل هذا المداد المسكوب مدحا وغناءا، وكأنها البطولة الأولى، وأن نيلها بمعجز أو مستعصي على الهلال.
×كيف يقبل أهل الهلال أن يصوروا أنفسهم بهذا الهوان القبيح، ويجعلون من بطولة أهون من بيت العنكبوت، وكأنهم نالوا الدرة الأفريقية أو الكونفدرالية أو سيكافا أو أي بطولة خارجية ولو مع القطن تشاد.
×صحيح أن الغالبية العظمى من أنصار الهلال لا يعبهون بهذه الضجة الفارغة من الإعلام الضلال المضل، ولا بتلك الحناجر الهادرة بالباطل المذل، ولكن تبقى القلة التي تعزف على وتر الإنجاز الخجول محسوبة على النادي الكبير بكل تأكيد.
×الفرح والبهجة والاحتفاء يصنعهم الإنجاز والإعجاز والإدهاش، وليس الأمر المعتاد المكرور المقدور المعهود أبدا أبدا.
× الرأي عندي هو أن هذه البطولة من أسهل بطولات الدوري الممتاز على الإطلاق، فعلاما كل الهيصة والزمبريطة يا ترى؟
×هذه المنافسة التي يتغنى بها أهل الأزرق بلا حياء أو خجل، أتته بعد أن اعترت فريق المريخ بعض النوائب والدرادر كما يعلم القاصي والداني، فتعثر عن المسير فأتاح الفرصة للهلال كي يقدل ويمرح ويفرح، بلا دم منزوف أو عرق مسكوب.
×هذه البطولة المشلولة التي يحتفي بها بعض المكلومين المحرومين من طعم البطولات الحقة، أتتهم بعد أن تعهد الحكام بمنحهم أكثر من خمسة عشر ركلة جزاء، الركلة تحك الركلة، فهل هذه بطولة تجعل كل هولاء في فرح يوازي فرح المريخ بمانديلا والأهلي المصري بالأبطال وريال مدريد بالأوروبية وتشيلي بكوبا أمريكا أو يزيد؟ استغفر الله العظيم.
× نعلم أن القبيلة الزرقاء تعاني نفسيا من عدم نيل بطولات توازي بطولات المريخ الجوية، ولكن لا يمكن أن تكون ردة فعلهم السالبة، بكل هذا الضعف المشين المهين، الذي يجعل الناس يهزون رؤوسهم من هول المهازل والبهادل والبشاتن، أعوذ بالله.
×أتحدى أي متابع بدقة ومنهجية لمباريات الهلال، أن يحدثنا عن مباراة واحدة قدم فيها الهلال مستوى لائقا أو حتى مقبولا يدل على أنه بطل، غير مباراته أمام الأمير البحراوي في الدورة الأولى.
×وكم من مباراة لم يستطع الهلال حسمها إلا بواسطة ركلات الجزاء، ومن أبرزها أمام المريخ والأهلي مدني هنا وهنااااااااااك.
×كنا سنعذر أولئك الضاربين على الدفوف والطبول، لو أنهم حققوا هذه البطولة بدون هزيمة كما فعل المريخ من قبل، أو بدون هزيمة وتعادل وحيد كما فعل المريخ من قبل، ولكن كل هذا لم يحدث، إذن القوم يبحثون عن الفرح وإن كان لناتج مشوها معوقا.
×والغريب أنهم يحتفلون كثيرا بفارق النقاط بينهم والزعيم حامل البطولات الجوية، فنسألهم إذا كان الفارق بينكم والمريخ تسع أو سبع نقاط كما نقرأها نحن في النهاية، أو قل كما تقرؤونها أنتم اثنتي عشر نقطة ، رغم ظروف الأحمر الخارجة عن الإرادة، فهل هذا أمر يدعو للاحتفال من أهل المريخ أم منكم يا طالبي الفرح الخيالي؟
×الهلال لم يقدم شيئا هذا الموسم يجعل منه بطلا، ولكن ساعدته بعض الظروف، فيجب عليه أن لا يجعل من هذه التسهيلات تفوقا وقدرة وحق على الآخرين.
×هذه البطولة شبع منها المريخ والهلال حد التخمة، فليس بها ما يفرح، وبطلها ليس له ميزة تميزه عن وصيفها، فكليهما يمثلان البلاد في بطولة واحدة، نرجوكم أن تلزموا الجابرة، وأن لا تتابعوا فطومة ورشا.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نسأل، إذا تم إلغاء ركلات الجزاء فكم سيكون ترتيب الهلال في الدوري الممتاز؟

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*




بالنتيجة رفع هلال التبلدي رصيده إلى 66 نقطة معززاً موقعه في المركز الثالث وبفارق نقطتين عن المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني فيما تجمد رصيد هلال كادوقلي في 49 نقطة.



ياحليل المريخ بقى يكابس في المركز الثاني 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*★نبض الصفوة★
★امير عوض★
★حتي متي؟!!★

★حتي متي يخنع المريخ للظلم الجائر الذي يتعرض له من الإتحاد و لجانه المتعددة؟

★سؤال مللنا تكراره.. و بات ممجوجا و لا معني له بتعدد صنوف الجور و الدعم الذي يتلقاه نادي الهلال في كل مباراة..

★ألا تكفينا فضيحة مباراة الأهلي مدني لتكون سببا لمغادرة هذه البطولة الفاسدة و (المتعفنة) تماما؟

★حتي متي نلعب دور (المحلل) لبطولات الهلال التي يقدمها له أصحاب الياقات السوداء عبر صافرات الظلم المتكررة؟

★هل سنكتفي (و نحن الكيان الأكبر) بإصدار بيان تذهب كلماته مع الريح و لا يحفل به أحد؟

★قولوا لي بربكم ما هي نتيجة البيان الذي أصدرته إدارة الفريق بعد مهزلة مدني المقيتة؟

★عفوا.. فالنتيجة كانت صفرا كبيرا.. فلا الظلم قد توقف و لا شعرة واحدة قد تحركت في رأس أي ظالم..

★هل أصبحت بيانتنا (لا تساوي ثمن الحبر الذي تكتب به)؟ و صارت بهذا الخواء؟

★هل ردعت بياناتنا لجنة صلاح أو أوقفت صافرات دعم شانتير و رفاقه؟

★بل  هل أعادت لنا حقوقنا المسلوبة في وضح النهار و أمام ناظري الجميع و  الكاردينال يسلبنا لاعبا كشرف الدين شيبوب رغم أنف القوانين و القواعد  العامة و نظل نطارد شكوي وضعت في أضابير لجنة الإستئنافات التي ترفض أن  تنظر فيها بلا سبب؟!!

★كيف لكيان يغطي رجاله قرص الشمس أن يبدو بمثل هذا الهوان؟

★و  متي تتحرك الإدارة الحمراء في سبيل إنتزاع الحقوق و ردع المتطاولين؟ و أي  شئ سيثير فيهم الحمية الحمراء ليتخذوا قرارا في قامة الأحمر الشماء بسحب  الفريق من هذه البطولة (المتسخة)؟

★الممتاز بطولة لا تشبهنا و لا تحمل من إسمها معني.. بل هي أقرب لمعني المنحاز منها للممتاز..

★فلماذا الإصرار بالمواصلة فيها.. و إرهاق أنفسنا بالإعداد و الصرف علي بطولة فصلت لتكون علي مقاس فريق واحد بأي وسيلة؟

★أين الغضب الأحمر الهادر؟

★أين الهيبة المريخية و الصرامة التي فطمنا عليها منذ أن خرجنا للنور؟

★ماذا تنتظرون بالبقاء وسط هذا الفساد الذي عم القري و الحضر و عرفه العالم أجمع؟

★متي نسمع قرارا قويا بسحب الفريق من هذا الوحل و ترك هذه البطولة التي ترزح بكل ما هو مشين؟

★تحركوا يا هؤلاء.. فالمريخ أمانة في أعناقكم فلا تتركوه وسط لجة الضيم الحالكة..

★أصدروا قرار الإنسحاب و لتحترق روما.

★نبضات متفرقة★

★عشرات النقاط نالها الهلال عبر صافرات الظلم.. و نحن صامتون!!

★الحقوق تنتزع أمام الجميع.. و نحن خانعون!!

★البطولات تقسم في المكاتب و المكائد تحاك بليل.. و نحن هامدون!!

★الجهود تسرق و توهب لمن لا يستحقها.. و نحن صاغرون!!

★الظلم يستشري.. و الفساد يعم كل المنافذ و نحن ثابتون..

★إستيقظوا يا هولاء.. إنه المريخ.. هل تعلمون ما هو المريخ؟

★المريخ كبير السودان و حامي الحمي و ساكب العدل بعد الجور و موقظ الأعين الظالمة من الجحور..

★المريخ.. سيد السودان.. و الذي ترتعد لسطوته الإتحادات و لجان الظلم إن علمت أنه هب من سباته..

★فمن يا تري يخرج المارد من قمقمه ليملأ الأرض عدلا بعد أن ملأها المفسدون جورا؟

★مطالبنا  العادلة كالتالي: (بت الإستئناف فورا - تطبيق القانون علي من تغول علي  لاعبنا - حل لجان التحكيم و البرمجة و التدريب - تغيير القواعد العامة  الخاصة بإنتخابات الإتحاد العام - إلزام الهلال بدفع غرامة تخريب ملعبنا).

★نبضة أخيرة★

من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.. ما لجرح بميت إيلام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التقي مساعد رئيس مجلس الاداراة للمراحل السنية الأستاذ / نادر إبراهيم  مالك ونائب الأمين العام الأستاذ متوكل أحمد علي بالمدير الفني للنادي  انطوني هاي . وقد قدم له نادر مالك شرحا عن قطاع المراحل السنية في النادي  وكيفية عمل القطاع ، وسوف يقدم له تقرير مفصلا عن قطاع المراحل السنية يحوي  كل فرق القطاع الثلاثة والأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين والبطولات التي تشارك  فيها الفرق السنية ، وذلك حتي يكون القطاع ضمن خطة المدرب الالماني التي  أعدها للفريق الأول للموسم القادم 2017 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلـــــــم رياضي 
معتـــــــز الفاضـــــــل 
| الناشئين فرحة لا بد أن تكتمل ..!! |

âœچ في ظل الإحباطات والإخفاقات المتكررة للكرة السودانية في الفترة الأخيرة على مستوى المنتخبات الوطنية والأندية في المشاركات الافريقية المختلفة وفي عز جفاف وعطش القاعدة الرياضية لإنجاز يضاف لخارطة الكرة السودانية ، كانت الفرحة من صغار صقور الجديان " منتخب الناشئين" بعد أن خاب الظن في الكبار ، بتقديمهم لمستويات متميزة في التصفيات المؤهلة للأمم الافريقية للناشئين بمدغشقر .

حق علينا أن نفتخر بهؤلاء الصغار ولكن علينا أن نترك الأفراح جانباً ونشد الهمة والعزيمة فالمرحلة القادمة أصعب وتحتاج الي جهد أكبر .

âœچ في عالم المستديرة عندما تتاح لك فرصة لكتابة التاريخ يجب أن تعض عليها بالنواجز وتستغلها خير إستغلال لان هذه الفرص نادرة الحدوث خاصة في عالمنا الرياضي الذي تدار فيه الكرة بعشوائية .

تفصل بين التاريخ والخروج " 90 " دقيقة بالنسبة للمنتخبين ، السودان أقرب للتأهل أستناداً الي نتيجة "الأبيض " ، ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني لم يرمي المنديل ويسعى جاهداً لخطف بطاقة التأهل خاصة وان المباراة بأرضه وبين جماهيره ويعد من المنتخبات الشرسة وصعبة المراس ومرشحه ليس للتواجد بمدغشقر فقط ولكن للتتوئج باللقب .

أمام ناشئ السودان فرصة كبيرة للتؤاجد بالمحفل الأفريقي بعد غياب دام واحد وعشرين عاماً .

وصول المنتخب للأمم الافريقية للناشئين بمدغشقر سيعيد كثيراً من أراضي الكرة السودانية التي فقدت بريقها في الساحة الأفريقية وستكون بمثابة لفت نظر كثير من الكشيفيين ووكلاء اللاعبين عسى ولعل أن نشاهد اللاعب السوداني يغزو الملاعب الأفريقية والعربية والعالمية في الفترة الماضية .

نتيجة مباراة الذهاب جيدة ولكن علينا أن لانركن وننوم علي ذلك الأنتصار فمباريات الذهاب والإياب لها حسابات مختلفة وتلعب من شوطين إحداهما بالسودان والآخر بالكاميرون .

× فرحنا لدهس الأسد الكاميروني ولكننا نريد التأكيد وتكملة الفرحة بالصعود لمدغشقر .

ماذا يدور في منتخب الناشئين الآن ؟ لا أحد يعلم ؟ أنه شئيا مؤسف ونخاف أن تسرق منا فرحة لم تدوم طويلا !!

× الملاحظ أن إعلامنا يحتفل بالأنتصارات بشكل كرنفالي مبالغ فيه وأعضاء الاتحاد والمسؤولين بالدولة كل همهم إلتقاط الصور مع المحتفلين ؟!
المبالغة في الأفراح قد تقود للخسارة وفقدان حلم التؤاجد بمدغشقر وعندئذ لا يجدي الندم .

× الفترة المتبقية من موعد مباراة الأياب يجب أن يراجع فيها الجهاز الفني حساباته جيداً والمراجعة ليس شرطاً بتغير العناصر وإضافة عناصر جديدة للتشكيلة وإنما بالتركيز على تصحيح الأخطاء التي حدثت في المباراة الأولى وانتشال اللاعبين من دوامة الغرور والتعالي وتهئيتهم نفسيا قبل التوجه للكاميرون .
× اسقبال هدفين في ملعب " شيكان " يعتبر جرس أنذار أتى في وقته تماما خاصة وأن صغار الصقور عالجوا ذلك السلبية بتسجيلهم رباعية كاملة العدد والعتاد في الشباك الكاميرونية .

× مازلنا نذكر أن المنتخب أولاً ويجب أن يعامل كمجموعة وليس أفراداً مقسمين الى عدة أقسام تقود الي الأندية والوانها المبعثرة .

âœچ قطع المنتخب ثلاث أرباع المهمة وتبقى الربع الأصعب الذي يتطلب الوقوف من الجميع "الدولة +الوزارة +الإعلام + ..." من أجل أن يواصل هولاء الصغار مسيرة الأفراح التي إستحالت علي الكبار .

× مباراة الأياب بطولة قائمة بذاتها يجب أن يشمر لها الجميع ساعد الجد وعلي الجميع غلق صفحة الأفراح وفتح صفحة كيفية الأعداد .

× لم نصل للنهائيات بعد ولكننا خطينا خطوه مهمة وتبقت الخطوه الأهم.

× تأكيد التواجد بمدغشقر هو الهدف القادم الذي لا تنازل عنه وهذا يتحقق بالعمل على تهئية الأجواء المثالية للاعبين والجهاز الفني وتسهيل كافة المعينات .

× إقامة معسكر نموذجي يعتبر فرض عين على الاتحاد والدولة ورجالات الأعمال ..!

× سنعبر بإذن الله بالعمل الجاد وعزيمة الأبطال ودعوات الملايين ...!

__________________نلتقي لو مد الله في العمر__

âœچ جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___ أخيرا :_

â™، الاتحاد بدلاً من مكافأة وتحفيز الأندية التي قدمت لاعبيها للمنتخب الناشئ ، قابل ذلك بالجحود والنكران وقابل الحسنة بالسئة ،برفضه لتأجيل مباراة النسور والأمير بالدوري الممتاز علما بأن النسور يعتمد علي لاعباه " قلبي دفاع منتخب الناشئين " في فريقه الأول وكان ثمن ذلك فقده لنقاط المباراة مما أزم موقفه في التواجد بالممتاز فهل يعقل أن تتم مكافأة
النسور بهذه الطريقة ؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من تدريبات فريق المريخ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال ::
المريخ.. الأسلوب (الناعم) و(الصحوبية)

* بات المريخ، منافساً على المركز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز، ووصل مرحلة أن يتحدث ريكاردو وإبراهومة جهراً عن أنهما يفكران في الحصول على بطاقة تؤهل فريقيهما (الأهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض)، للمشاركة في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، أي أنهما يفكران بصراحة في إزاحة المريخ عن مركزه الحالي.
* سال حبر كثيف وفاض حديثاً عن أن تحضيرات بداية الموسم التي قادها لوك إيمال، هي التي قادت المريخ لوضعيته الحالية، ولكن هؤلاء يتناسون عمدا أن ذلك البلجيكي غادر السودان قبل بداية النصف الثاني من الموسم الكروي، ورغم أننا ناغمون عليه ومتأكدون من فشله، إلا أننا نعترف بأنه سلم فريقاً ينافس على لقب الدوري الممتاز.
* كنا ندرك أن ظروف المريخ، حينها، صعبة للغاية، وأن الخبرات الوطنية لن تستطيع معها صبراً، وأن وجود طاقم أجنبي منذ بداية النصف الثاني سيجنب المريخ الكثير من المصائب، ولكن إدارة المريخ أصرت على مسألة الطاقم الوطني، وفرضت على برهان ومحسن التعامل مع واقع نراه أكبر منهما، وكانت النتيجة أن الفريق (ينافس) حالياً على المركز الثاني.
* إدارة المريخ الحالية قررت منذ تسلمها المهمة، أن الموسم الجاري لا ناقة للمريخ فيه ولا جمل، وبناء على ذلك فكرت في توفير الأموال لإنجاح الترتيبات للموسم الجديد والتعامل فيما تبقى من الموسم الحالي مع جهاز وطني، فكانت النتيجة كارثية بالتأكيد، وفرضت على جماهير الزعيم أن تشاهد فريقها وهو يتعرض لأكبر هزيمة في تاريخه.
* بالإضافة إلى الخطأ الاستراتيجي، كانت هناك الكثير من الأخطاء الصغيرة التي نرى أنها قصمت ظهر فريق الكرة بشكل أو بآخر، مثل محاولات التدخل الإدارية في الشؤون الفنية، والأجواء المشحونة التي عاشها فريق الكرة طيلة الفترة الماضية والتي بدأت تنصلح مؤخراً بعد الإضافات التي حدثت على مستوى القطاع الرياضي.
* ولكن يبقى الخطأ الاستراتيجي الذي عانى منه المريخ لسنوات طويلة، وما زال يعاني، وقد يعاني مستقبلاً، هو الطريقة (الناعمة) التي تتعامل بها إدارة النادي مع اتحاد الكرة ولجانه المساعدة والتي لا تتأخر نهائياً في (أكل) حقوق المريخ و(سرقتها) جهاراً نهاراً، وإن لم (تأكل أو تسرق) فإنها تقدم مساعدات لا حصر لها لخصم المريخ المباشر (الهلال) أو (المدعوم).
* يشترك اتحاد الكرة بالقضارف والأمل عطبرة في خطأ، فينبري الهلال للدفاع وينسف موسماً كروياً كاملاً بانسحاب قبيح لا معنى له ولا تفسير، ثم تنعقد الجمعية لاتحاد الكرة وتنقذ الأزرق من حبل المشنقة الذي لفه (الكاردينال) حول رقبة هلاله، ومن ثم تبدأ مكافأته (نهاراً جهاراً) بالعمل الدؤوب والسعي الحثيث من أجل منحه لقب النسخة الحالية من الدوري الممتاز.
* نعم المخطط بدأ منذ الجمعية (الفضيحة)، ومن (يغالطني) عليه أن يعيد النظر في الأحداث، بداية من قضيتي شيبوب وألوك والخبث الهلالي الواضح الذي تمت ممارسته فيهما، ومن ثم ما فضحه المهندس أبوزيد محمد أبوزيد الذي أحضروه لوضع البرمجة، وبعد أن سلمها لهم لعبوا بها كما شاء الله لهم وفصلوها على مقاس الهلال.
* أما بالنسبة للجنة التحكيم المركزية، فلا أعتقد أن من يقومون على أمرها بحاجة لمن يفضحهم أو يتحدث عن (عمايلهم)، فالتاريخ لا يكذب ولا يرحم، وهو موجود ولا يحتاج الحديث عنها لكثير عناء، ويكفينا فقط أن نشير إلى ما فعله السموأل محمد الفاتح بالأهلي مدني لنجيب على السؤال (كيف يفوز الهلال؟).
* ما زال الحكام في الغي، وما زالت لجان الاتحاد تعمل لمصلحة الهلال، ورغم ذلك تمارس لجنة التسيير صمتاً (غير جميل)، ولا تتحرك في سبيل توفير الحماية لفريقها الذي يلعب وظهره مكشوف تماماً.
* فلجنة الاستئنافات لم تجتمع حتى اليوم لتنظر في استئناف تقدم به المريخ ضد قرار اللجنة المنظمة برفض شكوى المريخ في قانونية مشاركة شيبوب مع الهلال في مباراة القمة.
* وفي نفس الوقت تجتمع اللجنة المنظمة لتفصل برنامجاً (جديداً) لم يفهم أحد حتى هذه اللحظة الغرض منه، ولكن على المستوى الشخصي أثق أن هذا التعديل الغريب لم يأت (اعتباطاً) وإنما لشيء في نفس من قام به.
* عموماً، الأسلوب (الناعم) و(الصحوبية) التي تحكم علاقة المريخ بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سوف تكون مدخلاً مباشراً لفشل أي مدرب قادم، فالنتائج هي التي تحكم مشوار المدربين، والنتائج في دورينا تتحكم فيها جهات أخرى غير الجهد والعرق والأداء الفني.
* ونخشى ما نخشى أن يكون الأسلوب (الناعم) و(الصحوبية) مدخلاً لأن يستأسد أي ناد على الزعيم وكبير البلد.
* ونذكر لجنة تسيير المريخ، أنها أصدرت بياناً من قبل طالبت من خلاله بالتحكيم الأجنبي في كل مباريات القمة بالدوري الممتاز، بالتأكيد ذلك البيان لم يساوي ثمن الحبر الذي كتب له بالنسبة لقادة الاتحاد، ولكن وعلى سبيل ختام المقال لا أكثر نسأل قادة اللجنة: (هل ستحكم صافرات صلاح والنجومي مباراة القمة القادمة؟).
* هيبة المريخ، على المحك، أعيدوها، ثم بعد ذلك فكروا في إكمال التعاقد مع أنطوني هاي أو خلافه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان 

                التعاقد مع توني ..وولي! 



  • على خلاف المتوقع، والمعلن عنه بعقد مؤتمر صحفي لتقديم الجهاز الفني  الجديد بقيادة انتوني هاي، تم توقيع العقد بينه وبين نادي المريخ، وربما هي  خطوة أولى ريثما يكتمل الجهاز الفني ويتم تقديمه كاملا للأجابة على  تساؤلات الصحافة وهذا ما نأمله! 
 • لم يعلن رسميا عن قيمة العقد، ولكن  من خلال زاوية عضو لجنة التسيير الأخ مزمل علم الجميع أن قيمة التعاقد مع  الجهاز الفني الجديد تصل إلى ثلاثون ألف دولار، وهو مبلغ كبير جداً مقارنة  بالظروف الإقتصادية الراهنة.! 
 • وربما كان هذا سببا في حصر مدة  التعاقد على أربعة عشرة شهراً، لأن طول المدة ربما صاحبه مضاعفة هذا المبلغ  والمقدمات التي يجب أن تدفع فورا، لكل عناصر الجهاز الفني! 
 • وحالما  حقق أنتوني هاي ومعاونيه النجاحات المنتظرة، أو قدموا عملا واعدا، يشير إلى  نجاحات قادمة، فربما تم تمديد مدة التعاقد معه لفترة أخرى، أو هكذا يبدو  الأمر بداية دون رتوش. 
 • نعود مرة أخرى للحديث عن الطريقة التي تتبع  الآن في صياغة العقود والتي تحفظ للمريخ حقه، وتوضح حقوق كل الأطراف منعا  للنزاعات والشد والجذب، ومراعاة للظروف التي تمر بها البلاد وتأثيرها  المباشر على الأوضاع المالية بنادي المريخ، وغير ذلك.! 
 • وما رشح من  أخبار عن أن هناك شرط بالعقد يمنح المريخ حق فسخ العقد من طرف واحد بلا شرط  جزائي أعتقد أن هذا صاحبه مرونة كبيرة من  الألماني هاي، وربما كان مبعث  ذلك ثقة في نفسه وقدرته على إكمال الفترة حتى نهايتها.! 
 • بقيت تفاصيل  مهمة يجب أن توضع في الإعتبار حتى يكون التعاقد مع هاي ورفاقه نموذجيا،  وهو ترك الحرية لأنتوني حتى يختار معاونيه ويتحمل مسؤلية إختياراته ،  ولتوفر عنصر الإنسجام المطلوب.! 
 • منذ المشاهدة الأولى أمن أنتوني على  إستمرارية فاروق جبرة مدربا عاما، بعد أن أشاد بقدراته التدريبية، ووجد  عنده ما يمكن أن يعنيه على انجاز مهامه الفنية، ونرى أن هذا قد حسم تماما.!  
 • أما بقية إختياراته، فيجب أن تخضع لرغبته، وهذا ما يقودنا للحديث  عن التعاقد مع الألماني ويلي كونهارد والذي يجد ترحيبا لدى السواد الأعظم  من قبل جمهور المريخ نظرا لتجربته السابقة التي كللت بالنجاح رفقة مواطنه  مايكل كروجر! 
 • جاء في الأخبار أيضا أن أنتوني هاي أبدى تحفظه في  التعاقد مع ويلي، وأنه يرى الإستعانة بخيار آخر، وهو شأنه، فقد إعتاد كل  المدراء الفنيون حول العالم أن يختاروا المعاونين لهم دون تدخلات إدارية  مؤثرة! 
 • وفي المقبل نرى أن هناك إتصالات أجريت مع ويلي، حتى وإن كانت  محدودة، إلا أنها إتصالات رسمية ورغبة حقيقة في عودته لمعاونه أنتوني هاي  في الشق البدني وتقديم السند الفني والتكتيكي أيضا! 
 • وأي كانت خطوات  التفاوض التي تمتد لفترات طويلة، وتتقلب في المراحل، إلا أننا نرى أنه من  الحكمة الوصول إلى نتيجة مع أنتوني هاي بشأن ويلي، وإن لم يوافق على هذا  الخيار بعد وضع كل المبررات المنطقية التي دعت الإدارة المريخية لفتح خط  معه، فهذا يعني قفل الباب نهائيا في هذا الصدد، وترك المدير الفني يختار  معاونيه بنفسه، وفقا لأشتراطات الإدارة المالية وما يمكن أن يضيفه كل من  يختاره هاي!! 
 • لا ندري ماهي الظروف التي دعت لفتح باب التفاوض مع عدة  جهات قبل توقيع العقد من هاي، حيث كان من المفترض يتم حسم كل شئ معه قبل  فتح قنوات إتصال مع معاونيه حتى وإن كانوا من طرف الإدارة وهو أمر لا غضاضه  فيه مطلقا بل هو حق أصيل. 
 • الآن أحبتي هاي هو المدير الفني للفرقة  الحمراء، وسيكون أمامه عمل كبير في الفترة المقبلة يحتاج إلى التركيز منه  والدعم والمساندة من كل أهل البيت المريخي، فلا فائدة الآن ترجى من الحديث  عن ضعف سيرته الذاتية، وما إلى ذلك من أحاديث راجت خلال الأيام الماضية ولم  يجن منها المريخ غير تعكير الأجواء. 
 • لنترك الرجل يعمل طالما قبل  بالمهمة خلال الفترة التي حددت له، ولنقيم تجربته في نهايتها، ونقوم  بواجباتنا في الدعم والمساندة والتبصير ما أمكن دون فرض الأراء الجزاف، أو  ما يدعوا إلى فقدان التركيز وبالتالي وضع الرجل في طريق من إتجاه واحد يقود  إلى الفشل التام.! 
 في نقاط 
 • دعا أمين خزينة المريخ عوض رمرم الأعلام المريخي لمؤتمر صحفي لتقديم أنتوني هاي سرعان ما تم إلغاء الدعوة! 
 • بأي صفة يدعوا رمرم الإعلام للمؤتمرات الصحفية، إلا يكفيه ما تعرض له من  إنتقادات حادة بسبب المؤتمر الصحفي الكارثي الذي تحدث فيه عن الأوضاع  المالية دون علم بقية أعضاء المجلس! 
 • الفوضى لا يبررها العمل أو الدفع المالي، ومسؤولية الدعوة للمؤتمرات الصحفية هي من صميم عمل الأمانة العامة! 
 . هذا التصرف الأخرق جر على المجلس سخط إعلامي وهو تصرف فردي! 
 . توقيع العقد مع أنتوني بالكيفية التي تم بها لا يمنع عقد مؤتمر صحفي  شامل يضم كل أعضاء الجهاز الفني للحديث عن الرؤى المستقبلية والأهداف  المنصوص عليها بالعقد! 
 . أما إجراءات التعاقد نفسها والإتفاق على نقاط  العقد وما شابه فهذا يخص النادي والمدير الفني ويمكن أن يتم بعيدا عن  الإعلام على أن يتم التوضيح لاحقا! 
 . الإهتمام بالإنصرافيات والقشور وجعلها أزمات واحده من الأشياء التي تخنق الأجواء بالمريخ!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة المنظمة تجري تعديلات جديدة على مباريات الدورة الثانية للممتاز 
 
 

أجرت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلات  جديدة على بعض مباريات الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث تقرر أن  يواجه الأهلي الخرطوم الوطني في ديربي العاصمة في السادس من اكتوبر بدلاً  من الخامس من اكتوبر في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين من الأسبوع الخامس  وفي الأسبوع الخامس يواجه الهلال أهلي عطبرة في السادس والعشرين من الشهر  الجاري بدلاً عن الرابع والعشرين من نفس الشهر بالخرطوم وفي نفس اليوم  يواجه أهلي شندي الأمل ويلتقي كذلك مريخ كوستي مع مريخ الفاشر بكوستي في  السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر بدلاً من الخامس والعشرين من نفس الشهر وفي  الأسبوع السادس عشر تقرر أن يواجه مريخ نيالا الخرطوم الوطني في الثامن  والعشرين من سبتمبر بدلاً عن السابع والعشرين من نفس الشهر ويلتقي الهلال  مع الأمل في الثلاثين من سبتمبر بدلاً من السابع والعشرين من نفس الشهر وفي  الأول من اكتوبر يلتقي أهلي شندي مع أهلي عطبرة بدلاً عن السابع والعشرين  من سبتمبر ويلتقي في الأول من اكتوبر ايضاً مريخ كوستي مع هلال الفاشر  بدلاً عن التاسع والعشرين من سبتمبر وفي الأسبوع السابع عشر يلتقي الخرطوم  الوطني في الثالث من اكتوبر مع الهلال بدلاً عن الأول من اكتوبر ويواجه  المريخ أهلي شندي في الخامس من اكتوبر بدلاً عن الثالث من نفس الشهر ويقابل  هلال الفاشر النسور في السادس من اكتوبر بدلاً عن الرابع من نفس الشهر وفي  الأسبوع الثامن عشر يلتقي مريخ الفاشر مع النسور في التاسع من اكتوبر  بدلاً من الثامن من اكتوبر ويواجه هلال الفاشر الأمير في العاشر من اكتوبر  بدلاً من التاسع من اكتوبر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمير والنيل في لقاء الهروب من شبح الهبوط

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يستضيف الأمير البحراوي فريق النيل شندي في الثامنة من عشية اليوم باستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الأسبوع ال 32 لدوري سوداني الممتاز . يسعى كل من الطرفين لنيل نقاط اللقاء الثلاث للهروب من شبح الهبوط الذي يتهددهما من واقع موقفهما في ترتيب الدوري حيث يحتل الأمير المركز السادس عشر برصيد 24 نقطة بينما يحتل النيل المركز الرابع عشر برصيد 26 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجوارح والفرسان في مواجهة ساخنة بالخرطوم

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يلتقي عصر اليوم فريقا النسور امدرمان وأهلي الخرطوم في مواجهة ساخنة لحساب الأسبوع الثاني والثلاثين لممتاز سوداني ، يدخل النسور لقاء اليوم بموقف متأزم حيث يقبع في المركز الأخير برصيد 22 نقطة ولا سبيل أمامه غير الفوز للتشبث بأمل البقاء بدوري الأضواء أما أهلي الخرطوم فهو يحتل المركز الثالث عشر في الترتيب العام وموقفه غير مؤمن من الهبوط أو لعب السنترليق لذلك يسعى هو الآخر للفوز فقط مما يرفع من درجة سخونة المواجهة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي خط النار
معاوية صابر
لم يكذب ابراهيم حسين الحسين عندما قال انه مظلوم في المريخ .
.
قالها الاداري البارز بالمريخ (دي فرصة عشان نتخارج من ابراهومة) ..!!
+  اتابع باعجاب برنامج الزميل العزيز ضياء الدين بلال عبر فضائية الشروق ..  وللاسف فاتني ان اشاهد (فوق العادة ) مع الاخ الصديق كابتن ابراهيم حسين  الحسين في ساعة بثه الاولي .. وسعدت عندما لوجود الحلقة علي اليوتيوب ..  وشاهدتها من الالف الي الياء ..!!
ـ وقبل ان اعلق علي حديث ابراهومة ..  لابد ان انقل اشادتي بضياء .. وبكل صحفي زميل يبدع في العمل التلفزيوني مثل  ابداعه علي الورق ..!!
واستطاع ضياء بلال ان يقود دفة الحوار في  برنامجه الجميل باحترافية عالية مثل احترفيته في اختياره لضيوفه .. فكل ضيف  اجمل من الثاني في افاداته ولباقته وسلاسته في الحديث ..
+ اتمني ان  يواصل بلال .. ليمسك لنفسه مكانا كبيرا في الفضاء الفسيح .. ونصيحتي له ان  صحافتنا الورقية ماضية الي زوال بعد الطفرة الهائلة في وسائل الاعلام ..  وهذه حقائق لا يمكن الهروب منها ..!!
..............
+ لقد عاصرت  ابراهومة .. وكنت قريبا من مصنع القرار في نادي المريخ في تلك الحقبة ..  وعندي من الاسرار الكثير جدا عن قصة هذا اللاعب ..
ـ وقد يكون هو اللاعب  الوحيد في الدنيا الذي رحل من ناديه بقيمة الصفقة كاملة ـ نصيبه ونصيب  النادي ـ اذا لم تخني الذاكرة .. ولم يكن ذلك من باب الاكرامية .. وحينها  انطلقت المقولة الشهيرة من داخل النادي (دي فرصة عشان نتخارج منه) ..!!
وسافر  ابراهيم الي الكويت مع صديقه عبد الاله بشري .. والمؤسف انه عندما عاد  ارتفعت اصوات ترفض عودته للنادي لولا تدخل ابن المريخ الوفي ومريخاب الزمن  الجميل ..
لم يكذب ابراهيم عندما قال انه مظلوم في المريخ .. فقد كان صادقا في كل كلمة قالها ..!!
فالمريخ الذي نعرفه اجمل من كل الذين تعاقبوا علي مجالس ادارته .. بعضهم شوهوا صورته .. ليس كلهم ..!!
وضعوا غلافا جميلا حوله ليغطي الصورة المشوهة .. ولا اخفي انني احد الذين اثروا الابتعاد وعدم الدخول ..
افضل لنا ان نتابع من الخارج ونقول كلمتنا .. ونرسل رسالتنا الي من يهمه الامر ..!!
................
+  ولم تكن جرائم العصر الكروية في اقصاء ابراهومة وعدم اتاحة الفرصة له  ليسلم الراية للجيل الجديد بعده .. فهناك مجزرة تاريخية اطاحت بنجوم  مانديلا الواحد تلو الاخر من كشف المريخ .. اما في العصر الحديث فحدث ولا  حرج .. فقد تحطت الارقام القياسية العالمية والمحلية في الشطب والاقصاء  والتبديل .. لدرجة ان كابتن المريخ في واحدة من المباريات كان من الفئة  السنية ..!!
ـ كان حديث الاخ العزيز ابراهيم حسين ابراهومة عن ظلم  المريخ مؤلما جدا .. فهو من اللاعبين الافذاذ في تاريخ النادي وعلي مستوي  السودان ويكفي انه اللاعب السوداني الوحيد الذي كرمه الفيفا بشهادة الاجادة  في المونديال ..
هناك لاعبين اخريين يبحثون عن نافذة للحديث .. ليحكوا معاناتهم في الكوكب الاحمر .. فلنفتح لهم الصفحات عسي ولعل تخفف عنهم الهموم ..
غدا نواصل بدون فواصل ..
.....................
+ بالامس شيع الوسط الرياضي الكابتن عبده مصطفي الي مثواه الاخير ..
ـ كان واحدا من الاسماء اللامعة في كرة القدم .. وانسانا جميلا ناصع الدواخل ..
نسال  الموالي عز وجل ان يسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك  رفيقا ويلهم اله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء .. انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
من اجل رفع القيمة المالية
وكيل هداف دوري الابطال الافريقي الزامبي موكانديلا يلعب علي حبال الهلال والمريخ



كشف فاوستينو موكانديلا، وكيل اللاعبين الزامبي عن تدفق العروض نحو اللاعب الموهوب كالتوس شاما “25 عاماً” صانع الألعاب بفريق زيسكو الزامبي بعد تميزه مع الفريق الذي يقاتل من أجل الوصول إلى المباراة النهائية بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد تغالبه على صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي بهدفين لهدف السبت الماضي.

وقال فاوستينو إن ناديي الهلال والمريخ السودانيين تقدما بطلبين للتوقيع مع اللاعب الذي أحرز أربعة أهداف بدوري الأبطال.

نحن نستهدف خطوة إلى جنوب أفريقيا، ونعتقد أنه يمكن أن يساعد ناد مثل صن داونز أو أورلاندو بايرتس أو كايزر تشيفز.. نحن منفتحون للاستماع إلى أي عروض من أي فريق جيد هناك، ويستطيع لاعبنا التأثير مع أي ناد يححظى بخدماته”. وأوضح الوكيل أنه يدرس العروض لاختيار أفضلها من الناحية المادية والفنية.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور جدا حبيبنا كسلاااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رعة مونديال الأندية.. بطل أفريقيا يتفادي الريال

سحبت قرعة كأس العالم للأندية لكرة القدم اليابان (2016) الأربعاء في "زيوريخ" ، وأوقعت بطل آسيا مع أميركا المكسيكي في ربع النهائي وبطل أفريقيا في جهة أتلتيكو ناسيونال الكولومبي بطل أميركا الجنوبية .
وتقام البطولة بين 8 و18 ديسمبر المقبل في "أوساكا" و"يوكوهاما" .

وسحب القرعة النجم الكرواتي السابق "زفونيمير بوبان" نائب الأمين العام في الإتحاد الدولي (فيفا) ، وبحضور رئيس الاتحاد الياباني "تاشيما كوزو" .

وتحددت حتى الآن هوية (4) من الفرق السبعة المشاركة أوكلاند سيتي النيوزيلندي (المتوج بدوري أبطال أوقيانيا) ، أميركا المكسيكي (بطل دوري أبطال كونكاكاف) ، ريال مدريد الإسباني (المتوج بدوري أبطال أوروبا) ، وأتلتيكو ناسيونال الكولومبي (المتوج بكوبا ليبرتادوريس) .

وستقام المباراة الأولى بين ممثل الدولة المضيفة أي بطل الدوري الياباني الذي سيتحدد في (3) ديسمبر المقبل مع أوكلاند سيتي النيوزيلندي بطل أوقيانيا في (8) ديسمبر .
والفائز من هذه المواجهة يتأهل إلى ربع النهائي لملاقاة بطل إفريقيا الذي سيتحدد في (21) أكتوبر الحالي .
ويتقدم الزمالك المصري على الوداد البيضاوي المغربي 4- صفر في ذهاب نصف النهائي ، وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي على ماميلودي صنداونز الجنوب إفريقي 2-1 .
والفائز من ربع النهائي سيضرب موعدا في أوساكا مع أتلتيكو ناسيونال الكولومبي بطل كأس ليبرتادوريس (أميركا الجنوبية) في أول ظهور له .
ويلتقي أميركا المكسيكي بطل كونكاكاف (أميركا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي) مع بطل آسيا الذي سيتحدد في (26) نوفمبر .
ويلعب في نصف النهائي العين الإماراتي مع الجيش القطري وجونبوك هيونداي موتورز الكوري الجنوبي مع مواطنه إف سي سيول .
والفائز بين بطل آسيا وأميركا يتأهل لملاقاة ريال مدريد الإسباني بطل أوروبا في يوكوهاما ، فيما تقام المباراة النهائية في (18) ديسمبر في يوكوهاما .

يذكر أن برشلونة الأسباني بطل أوروبا أحرز لقب النسخة الأخيرة بفوزه على ريفر بلايت الأرجنتيني بطل أميركا الجنوبية 3- صفر على ملعب هيروشيما الدولي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرفض تلفزة مباراتي القمة والنمور

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
رفض المريخ تلفزة مباراتيه ضد الهلال و النمور في حال عدم نقل مباراتيه ضد مريخ نيالا و الاهلي مدني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و تفيد متابعات عالم النجوم ان مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ سيقوم بتسليم الاتحاد خطابا خلال الفترة المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انسحاب نادي النسور من كاس السودان

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اعلن  نادي النسور انسحابه من بطولة كاس السودان ورفض اللعب في الابيض و اكد انه  غير راضي عن برمجة الكاس و حسب هوي السودان فان الفريق لن يلعب مباراتيه  في الفاشر ما لم يمنح فترة زمنية محددة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   الامير البحراوي يطالب بتوحيد مباريات اندية المؤخرة  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
سجل نادي الامير البحراوي اعتراضا على برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز و اكد  رئيس النادي اسامة عبد الجليل عدم اداء الفريق لمياراة الاهلي الخرطوم  الخامس و العشرين من الشهر الجاري ما لم يخوض الاهلي مباراته ضد النسور في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز توفيرا لمبدأ العدالة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
حسن محمد حمد
القحطاني ..كمان ..وكمان ..

■  سيطر هلال الفاشر علي مباراتهم مع هلال الخرطوم ..منذ الدقيقة الاولي  ..وحتي نهاية الشوط الاول ..وتمكنوا من وضع الهلال الضيف في موقعه الفني  الحقيقي ..تحت ضغط مرعب ..

■ ولم يكتفي الخيالة بفرض سطوتهم الكاملة  علي هلال كردنة ..اداءا ..فقط .. بل هددوا مرمي الكاميروني مكسيم .. علي  رأس كل دقيقة ..رغم كل محاولات شانتير ومساعديه ..لايقاف زحف الخيالة .. اذ  تمكن هلال الفاشر من ترجمة سيطرته الشاملة ..الي هدف ملعوب فشل الكاميروني  في ابعاده ..

■ ولكن ..يا فرحة ما تمت ..وقطعا لن تتم ..لم يتردد  شانتير ..في الغاء الهدف .. وقطعا ..وكما تعودنا ..لا يحتاج حكام لجنة صلاح  صالح لزريعة لالغاء اي هدف يهز شباك الهلال ..اليس هيثم النور ..تابع لذات  الفئة ...؟؟

■ الغاء الهدف الفاشري ..هذا الاجراء الذي يبدو بسيطا  ..هو الذي منع الهلال من الانهيار الكامل بملعب النقعة عصر امس ..لان مجرد  احتسابه يعني ان يندفع الهلال هجوما لمعادلة النتيجة ..وذلك يعني ترك شوارع  الازرق فاقدة المهارة ..مشرعة علي مصراعيها ..وبذا تنقاد الي الكارثة  ..هذه ابجديات كرة القدم ..

■ لكن موفدوا صلاح صالح ومن ورائه لم  يكتفوا بذلك ..الغاء الهدف الفاشري .. بل اكدوا صحة رهان اغلبية المتابعين  من جماهير كرة القدم السودانية ..بل و تصريحات (ياسر القحطاني) ..كالعادة  .. تم احتساب ركلة الجزاء ..المعتمدة .. في زمن قياسي من انطلاقة شوط اللعب  الثاني ..لصالح ........؟ يعني ما عارفين ..لصالح منو ...؟

■  ..وكالعادة ..تم انهاء المباراة ..بهذه البلنت ..مثل عديد المباريات ..في  كل منافسات السودان ..منذ ان وصل الاخ صلاح في معية شمس الدين ..لتشكل في  النهاية مع صافرات عديدة ..علي شاكلة صافرة محمدالفاتح السموال  ..وعبدالباسط تمشيطية ..والمعز ..وخالد ماسورة ..بطولات زرقاء ..من النوع  الذي صرح به النجم السعودي الكبير ..(ياسر القحطاني) ..لقناة ام بي سي  ..امام انظار العالم باسره ..ولا فضيحة ..او عار ..في حسابات من لا اخلاق  له ..ومن نزع الحياء من وجهه ..و..لا ايمان لمن لا حياء له ...

■  مضحك قطعا ..ان يتحدث اي جاهل عن مجريات المباراة بعد ذلك ..لان الغاء  الهدف الفاشري ..اوقف مهرجانا مستحقا للاهداف الفاشرية ..وركلة جزاء شانتير  .. قلبت الاسود ابيضا ..هذه هي لغة ومعايير كرة القدم ..التي يدركها اصغر  مبتدئ ..

■ لا اكتب هذا لتغطية الاحداث ..المخجلة التي تكررت  بالكربون ..دائما كلما سافر الهلال ..ليلعب مباراة كرة قدم تنافسية او حتي  ودية ..تحت رعاية ودعم حكام مجدي وصالح ..بل لانبه ال17 مليون سوداني الذين  ينتسبون لمريخ السودان .. الي اهمية الافاقة الآن ..وفورا ..لايقاف هذا  العبث ..

■ لان من لا يستحي ..ولا يخشي عاقبة الظلم ..عليه ان لا يأمن العقاب ..وعليه سداد فأتورة كل ما كسبت يداه الآثمة ..

■ يجب ان يعلم كل المريخاب ..
حيث يوجدون ..
من ولدوا منهم ..ومن سيولدون ..
ما قيمة العدالة ..
لان في انتظارهم معركة العدالة ..
وما قيمة المساواة ..
لانهم ايضا حملة شهادة جنسية هذا الوطن بالميلاد ..
وان ليس لاي جهة ..ايا كانت الحق في اعتساف حقهم الدستوري في المساواة في كل شئ ..
حتي في صافرات ..خالد ماسورة .. والسموال ..وصلاح صالح ..وهيثم النور .. وشانتير ..

■  علينا جميعا ..يقع عبء ايقاف مسلسل الظلم العلقم ..المرير ..الذي اصبح  يزاع عبر اثير الفضائيات ..ليدخل غرف نوم كل الاسر العربية من المحيط الي  الخليج .. ليكشف ظلم وفساد ..رهط العفن هنا .. بينما نحن..نغط في نوم عميق  ..في وداعة واستسلام النعاج ..

■ كيف تنتظر النعاج عدالة الذئاب .. ؟؟ كيف ..هل نحول السؤال الملح ..الي ياسر القحطاني ..ام ماذا يا شعب المريخ..؟؟

■  الا يكفي ان يصل الفساد هنا ..قوة عين ..تجعل ائمته ..يسعون لالغاء او  ايقاف فقرة الامبراطور ..لكي لا توثق مفاسدهم وسقطاتهم ..لتدينهم في حال  صحا شعب المريخ في اي يوم ..واتجه الي القضاء .. او اي جهة عدلية ...؟؟

■  الله في ..وشعب المريخ يتحرك .. و فجر العدالة يلوح في الافق ..عندها سيعض  الظالم ..مهما كان موقعه او مناصب من يحمونه ..علي يديه ..وعلي روحه ..اذا  تمكن منها ..ويقول يا ليتني مت قبل هذا ..وكنت نسيا منسيا ..

■ خسر هلال الفاشر ..بشانتير ..واهلي مدني بسموأل ..واهلي شندي بهيثم النور ..و..النسور بفضل.و...الخ ..الخ ..
وسيخسر  مريخ الفاشر والخرطوم ..بغيرهم ..ومؤكد ان ذات الفيلم .. بذات الكيفية  قادم ليمثل مع مريخ السودان .. طالما ان ذات الوجوه تقبض علي زمام الامر في  هذا الجهاز الخطير ..

■ فما قول ..المريخ ..الكيان المهيب الذي  يتشرف بالانتساب له 17 مليون مواطن كامل الاهلية من كل فئات وقبائل وقطاعات  هذا الوطن الغالي ..؟؟؟

آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
المزاج المتقلب ..يغتال احلامنا كل عام
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

■  الف با تا ثا ..صناعة الفرق المرعبة .. تعتمد ..الصبر ..كاهم عنصر في هذه  العملية ..ثم الموآزرة ..والدعم الجماهيري والاعلامي ..لخمس سنوات  ..متواصلة .. لا ملل فيها ..ولا نزق ..وسلطة للمزاج .. او نفاد الصبر ..
■  صبر متواصل ...علي كشف في اعمار محددة ..متناسقة ..تصاعديا ..مع خبرات  ومهارات متجانسة ..يتم تثبيت النجوم فيها قطعة ..قطعة ..خلال مواسم لا تقل  عن الثلاثة ..باي حال ..ويتم تغيير هذه القطع بحذر شديد ..واستبدالها كل 6  او سبع سنوات ..مثلما حدث في برشلونة ايام رايكارد ..واليوفي مع كونتي  ..والاهلي السعودي الحالي والوداد والزمالك اخيرا ..

■ ضحكت  ..وافريقيا كلها تتصارع علي نجوم زيسكو ..موانزا ..الذي طالما دافعنا عنه  وهو يرتدي شعار المريخ .. و ويبر الكيني الذي يقل عن الفهد القناص الن  وانغا في كل شئ ..الا في الحظ الذي اوقع وانغا تحت رحمة سماسرة المريخ  واعلامه المزاجي ..وبعض جماهيره المتعجلة ...فتم فرملة قدراته المهولة ..  بكل سهولة ..بينما تطور رفيقه ويبر مع نقاد دارسين وجمهور صبور ..واندية  تخلو من السماسرة وناس الكوميشن ..

■ لا عيب في نجوم المريخ ..اقصد  لا عيب مهاري ..او بدني او لياقي ..هم انفسهم سلالة كيمو وابوعنجة ..وسكسك  ..ودحدوح ..ولكن ..يحتاجون اعلام مدرك ..لمنهجية النقد ..اعلام لا يخربش  منشوراته بمزاجه الذاتي ..ونزقه الخاص ..وحسب حبه وكراهيته للاداري او  المجلس الذي استجلب اللاعب او المدرب موضوع النقد ..

■ اعلام افقدنا  ..سفاري ..بعد ان شنقوه بكتابات ساذجة ..غبية ..تقطر جهلا .. وتصفية  حسابات ..وذبح لنا سليمان موتيابا الموهبة الاوغندية الفذة ..الذي حلم  بتفجير عبقريته عندنا ..وبدا بالفعل ..

■ذات الاعلام الذي افسد  جمهور الاحمر .. واوصله مرحلة التساوي مع ناس (قلب الرقشات بمن فيها من  لاعبين).. ومرحلة لجؤ ناس الرجاء لمرتبة غفير الاستاد للاحتماء من الحجارة  .. يرغب في مزيد من الاستجابة للتهريج ..لنجرب شطب الكوتة .. الموسمي  ..الذي اوصلنا ما وصلناه حتي الآن ...والساقية لسة مدورة ..

جرس خاص
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

■ لست ميالا للخوض ..في مقارنات .. ساذجة ..ومضحكة ..بين عبدالصمد ..وآخرين ..علي الاقل في هذا التوقيت ..

■ولكن ..
بالارقام  ..كأس الاندية ابطال الكؤوس .. هي الانجاز الاعلي ..والاكبر ..للفكر  الاداري الكروي السوداني منذ ان خلق .. وحتي كتابة سطوري هذه ..وسطور  الناقمين علي نائب رئيس المريخ ..وحتي نهاية هذا الموسم القاري .. والموسم  الافريقي القادم ..ايضا ..
■ لا اظن ان احد يستطيع ان يزور حقيقة ان  عبدالصمد ..هو مهندس الوصفة الادارية التي ولدت ..بيضة ديك الكرة السودانية  .. الاولي والاخيرة تلك ..
ام انا غلطاااااااان ..يا حبان .. ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبدالغفار: سنلبي طلبات انتوني فوراً

اكد السيد حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالنادي انهم اوقفوا التفاوض مع الالماني ويلي كونهارد بناءاً على طلب انتوني هاي المدير الفني .

الذي أكد انه لديه مدرب لياقة متخصص يعرفه جيداً و قد اختاره للعمل معه ضمن طاقمه المعاون .
و ذكر السيد حاتم انهم فى لجنة التسيير مستعدون لتلبيه كل طلبات انتوني هاي حتى يعمل فى جو معافى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس الأمير يهاجم اللجنة المنظمة بعد تأجيل مباراة النيل

وجّه أسامة عبد الجليل رئيس نادي الأمير البحراوي انتقادات شديدة اللهجة للجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام النيل شندي والتي كان مقرراً قيامها اليوم مبيناً أن فريقه كان في قمة الجاهزية لخوض المباراة والعمل بجدية من أجل تحقيق الفوز حتى يتقدم أكثر نحو المناطق الدافئة مشيراً إلى أنه تفاجأ بتأجيل المباراة برغم أن الأمير أكمل جاهزيته لخوض المباراة، وطالب أسامة عبد الجليل من اللجنة المنظمة أن تبرمج المباريات المتبقية في الممتاز في توقيت واحد خاصة مباريات الفرق التي تلعب من أجل تفادي الهبوط حتى لا يحدث أي تلاعب في نتائج المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب أهلي عطبرة: سنلعب من أجل شرف المنافسة في مبارياتنا المتبقية في الممتاز

رفض الباقر كوكو المدير الفني لأهلي عطبرة أن يتساهل فريقه في مبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن ضمن الفريق بقائه في الممتاز بفوزه على مريخ نيالا بهدفين لهدف مساء أمس بعطبرة مبيناً أن الأهلي حريص على أن يلعب لشرف المنافسة بعد أن عانى كثيراً في الفترة الماضية بسبب التلاعب في نتائج المباريات في السابق ولذلك سيحرص على تقديم أفضل ماعنده في مبارياته المتبقية في المسابقة والعمل بقوة من أجل تحقيق الفوز حتى يحتل الفريق مركزاً مميزاً يليق بالاسم الكبير للإكسبريس في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيلين تتراجع عن قرارها السابق وتلتزم بنقل جميع المباريات المتبقية في الممتاز بالولايات

تراجعت قناة النيلين الرياضية عن قرارها السابق الذي اتخذته عقب الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ وأهلي عطبرة والتي رفض من خلالها النادي الأهلي تلفزة المباراة ومنع التلفزيون من دخول الإستاد لنقل المباراة الأمر الذي لأن تتخذ إدارة القناة قراراً بعدم نقل أي مباراة في الولايات لتأتي القناة وتتراجع عن قرارها السابق حيث التزمت بنقل جميع المباريات المتبقية في الممتاز بالولايات من بينها مباراة المريخ ومريخ نيالا ولقاء الهلال ومريخ الفاشر يوم بعد غدٍ الجمعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك -
 الفرصة الأخيرة يا والي ..

*  يتفق كل العقلاء والمدركين والعارفين ببواطن وأسرار كرة القدم على عدم عدم إطلاق يد مدرب المريخ الجديد الألماني أنطوني هاي في عملية الإحلال والإبدال في التسجيلات المقبلة إلا نائب رئيس المريخ والذي عارض الجميع بتصريحه الغريب والعجيب الذي تضمن منحهم كافة ومطلق الصلاحيات للألماني في عملية الإحلال والإبدال المقبلة.
* تصريح نائب رئيس المريخ أكد ما ظللنا نتناوله منذ زمن بأن أزمة المريخ الحقيقية وفي المقام الأول إدارية ثم إدارية ثم إدارية قبل أن تكون فنية.
* أزمة المريخ الإدارية هي التى تسببت في كل المشاكل حول فريق الكرة وهذه حقيقة ثابتة ظلت تؤكدها الأيام وتوثق لها باستمرار وتؤكدها مجالس المريخ المختلفة من خلال إرتكابها أقبح الأخطاء وانتهاج أسوأ الطرق لإدارة شئون النادي الكبير والعظيم.
* تفاءل كثيرون داخل مجتمع المريخ بأن فترة الوالي الحالية ستشهد نقلة نوعية في النهج الإداري للنادي لتفادي أخطاء الماضي ولكن بمرور الوقت بل قبل مروره ومن خلال تعيين لجنة التسيير الحالية تأكد لنا أن الحال يسير بذات النهج القديم وهو الاعتماد على عناصر لا تملك ما تقدمه للمريخ وظللنا نتابع ذات أخطاء الأمس.
* للمرة الثالثة على التوالي يصر الوالي على أن يكون نائبه الحالي حضوراً في لجنة التسيير وللمرة الثالثة على التوالي يُوكِل له إدارة أخطر الملفات وهو القطاع الرياضي المسئول عن فريق الكرة.
* نعود لتصريح نائب رئيس المريخ الخاص بمنح كافة الصلاحيات للألماني في عملية الإحلال والإبدال وهو منطق أعرج ومعوج ويكشف ضحالة الفهم الإداري لصاحبه لأنه من غير المنطق أن تمنح مدرباً حديث عهد باللاعبين ولم يشاهد سوى خمس مباريات للفريق مطلق الصلاحيات في عملية الإحلال والإبدال.
* هناك لاعبون خارج إطار المشاركة حالياً مثل علي جعفر وأمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبد العاطي وسالمون جابسون لم يشاهدهم الألماني من قبل ولن يشاهدهم إلا خلال الموسم الجديد فكيف يقرر في شأنهم ؟
* مدرب حديث عهد بالسودان ولا يدري شيئاً عن ظروف عدد من العناصر التى شاركت وربما اعترضت ظروف ما مسيرة بعض العناصر الجيدة في تقديم مستوى يقنع الألماني حالياً فهل سيوصي بشطبهم على خلفية ما قدموه من مستوىً متراجع لظروف استثنائية ؟
* كتبنا وطالبنا بتكوين لجنة فنية من أبناء المريخ القريبين والمتابعين لمباريات الفريق حتى يُسهموا برأيهم في عملية الإحلال والإبدال، ولكن من الواضح أن نائب الرئيس يريد أن ينفرد حتى بالتكويش على ملف التسجيلات وهو يقرر منحه للألماني بصورة كاملة بعد أن استحوذ على كل شيء في اللجنة التى أصبح أعضاؤها بلا مهام وبلا وظائف ويتفرجون مثلهم والمشجعين وانحصرت كافة الأعباء الإدارية والمالية في شخص نائب الرئيس وبمباركة كاملة ومطلقة من الرئيس.
* دعم رئيس لجنة التسيير لنائبه ومنحه له مطلق الصلاحيات الإدارية والمالية يعني تحمله الكاملة لكل الأخطاء التى تحدث وحال أخفق نائب الرئيس في أي خطوة ستكون المحاسبة لرئيس اللجنة ما دام إرتضى بما بخطوات نائبه وتصرفاته.
* لا يوجد إداري يقف على إدارة نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ يصرح بما صرح به نائب رئيس المريخ فيما يتعلق بملف التسجيلات ويبدو أن الرجل لا يدري شيئاً عن التسجيلات ولا يريد من يدركون أن يفعلوا شيئاً.
* المريخ الحالي لا يحتمل مزيداً من الأخطاء وما لم يتم إستغلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية المقبلة لترميم كل النواقص بالصورة المطلوبة فسيعاني المريخ الموسم المقبل بصورة أشد وأسوأ من الحالية.
* وما لم يرتق رئيس لجنة التسيير للاهتمام بما هو مطلوب من لجنته فسيزداد الحال سوءاً وسيجد نفسه في وجه المدفع وستلاحقة حملات المحاسبة منفرداً خاصة وأن الفرصة الحالية تعتبر الأخيرة لتقديم عمل إداري نموذجي لتعويض أخطاء الأمس الإدارية التى تحملها الجمهور كثيراً ودفع ثمنها بُعداً عن البطولات المحلية.
* تجاوز كل أهل المريخ لرئيس لجنة التسيير التبعات العنيفة التى هزت استقرار المريخ بسبب استقالته الأخيرة ونقول له عليك باستغلال الفرصة الأخيرة لترميم ما لحق بالمريخ من تراجع بسبب تلك الاستقالة فبعد أن كنا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من إحراز البطولة الأفريقية الأولى ها نحن نصارع ونقاتل فرق الولايات حديثة العهد بالممتاز مثل هلال الأبيض لأجل المحافظة على المركز الثاني في منافسة محلية
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* انتقدنا لجنة التسيير السابقة بقيادة ونسي بسبب بعض الأخطاء الإدارية التى صاحبت عملها وكنا نجد لها العذر لحداثة التجربة ورغم ذلك نعتقد أنه ومقارنة باللجنة الحالية أن لجنة ونسي قدمت عملاً إدارياً جيداً.
* ما ميز لجنة ونسي أنها لم تتسبب في أي مشاكل إدارية كما يحدث الآن من شرخ كبير داخل اللجنة الحالية بسبب الصراع مع نائب الرئيس.
* لجنة التسيير الحالية خذلت أمة المريخ من أول يوم بسبب الترهل في تكوينها وإعادة تعيين شخصيات ظلت تعمل لسنوات وحققت فشلاً كبيراً في تقيدم تجرية إدارية مفيدة.
* الفرصة ما زالت أمام اللجنة الحالية لتقويم إعوجاج تجربتها من خلال عمل إداري منظم وممنهج بعيداً عن الاختزال في شخصيات بعينها.
* وسؤال نوجهه لرئيس اللجنة .. ما دمت تصر على اختزال كل الصلاحيات الإدارية والمالية في نائبك .. فما الداعي لتعيين لجنة بهذا الكم الكبير من الأعضاء ؟
* تسعة أعضاء فقط عدد كافٍ لتكوين لجنة نموذجية بدلاً من العدد الحالي والذي من الطبيعي أن يفشل في تلبية رغبات أمة المريخ.
* نصيحة لرئيس لجنة التسيير الحالية .. فترة التسجيلات المقبلة هي الفرصة الأخيرة لترميم صفوف الفريق .. وما نتابعه ونعايشه من تصريحات لنائبك لا  ينبيء بخير للقيام بمهمة الترميم.
* جمهور المريخ لن يتحمل مزيداً من الجراح والآلام بسببب الفُرجة على مشاكل فريق الكرة وزيادة همومه.
* إنها الفرصة الأخيرة .. فأغتنمها يا والي ..
* حكم ربك حسين حسب الله أدار مباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلي الأخيرة بدرجة الإمتياز وهذا الحكم لاحظنا تميزه في إدارة كل المباريات التى تُوكل له ولكنه لا يظهر كثيراً في المباريات التى تجمع طرفي القمة ببقية الأندية مثل بقية زملائه .. ولا ندري سبب ذلك عزيزي صلاح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان ساخن من نادي الأمير البحراوي

اصدر نادي الأمير البحراوي بياناً ساخناً ظهر اليوم انتقد من خلاله التأجيل المفاجئ لمباراة الفريق أمام النيل شندي في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز من اليوم الأربعاء إلى الثامن والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري وجاء في البيان: وصلنا اليوم 20 سبتمبر تأجيل لمباريات مع النيل شندي من يوم 21 الي يوم 28 الجاري بخطاب رسمي من الاتحاد العام يفيد بذلك وأوضح سبب التأجيل ظروف الامطار وإغلاق طريق التحدي  التي لم تمكن فريق النيل الوصول للخرطوم (مرفق صوره الخطاب) في بدايه الأمر ارتضينا بالتاجيل للظروف الطبيعيه وليس (لإرضاء أطراف وانديه في المنافسه علي حسابنا …. اتضح لنا بالصدفه بوصول فريق النيل للخرطوم قبل يومين من المباره وأقامتهم بفندق البحرين وأدائهم للتمرين الختامي في ملعب المباره …. من هنا نوضح بأننا سنسلك كل الطرق الرسميه لحماية حقوق نادينا ومشاركته في منافسه كنا نظن أساسها العدل من هنا نتساءل عن سبب عدم برمجة مباراه الاهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني المعلنة قبل ثلاثه أسابيع لملعب في في يوم 10 أكتوبر مع العلم بأن فريق الأهلي يلعب معنا في نفس الترتيب المتأخر ولمن يغير الاتحاد البرمجة…عليه سنواصل طرح تظلمنا من الاتحاد العام بكل السبل والطرق ابتداءا من السيد النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهوريه وانتهاءا بالاتحاد الدولي حتي لو لزم الأمر انسحابنا من الدوري الممتاذ والتوقف عن أداء اي مباراه لحين البت في تظلمنا وغدا ستطالعون في صحيفه قوون صور من تدريبات النيل شندي وتصريحات ادارييه بوصولهم للخرطوم وجاهزيتهم للمباراة التي تم تأجيلها بفعل فاعل وكاله اسلفت مرفق خطاب الاتحاد
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اسامه عبد الجليل
رئيس نادي الامير البحراوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااجل  تأجيل لقاء النسور والأهلي ليوم الإثنين القادم !


ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
قامت لجنة البرمجة التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتأجيل مباراة  النسور ام درمان والأهلي الخرطوم والتي كان مقررا لها أن تلعب عصر اليوم  لتلعب يوم الإثنين القادم الموافق 26/9
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




سابقة متفردة للحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب 



 

واصل الحكم الدولي السوداني نجاحاته الأفريقية بعد أن قاد بإقتدار مباراة النجم الساحلي وضيفه مازيمبي الكنغولي في نصف نهائي الكونفدرالية التي شهدت سابقة لم تتكرر في بطولات الكاف بعد أن كانت هي المباراة الثانية التي يديرها أبوشنب للفريقين معا في البطولة الأفريقية وكان الدولي السوداني قد أدار في وقت سابق من هذا العام مباراة النجم الساحلي ومونانا الكنغولي كما أدار مباراة مازيمبي وضيفه الوداد البيضاوي ، الفاضل أبوشنب أدار في هذا الموسم أصعب المباريات في البطولة الأفريقية على غرار مباراة الأهلي القاهري أمام أسيك أبيدجان التي خسرها نادي القرن كما ودع علي صافرته الغربان البطولة الأفريقية للأندية الأبطال في سابقة لم تتكرر كثيرا قبل أن ينهي الدولي السوداني سطوة الفريق الكنغولي على أرضه بعد أن لاحقت النادي شائعات حول إستمالته للحكام .




  أبو شنب بالذات من افشل الحكام محليا فيكف ينجح افريقيا ؟؟ حكم موازنات يستعين به صلاح صالح لانقاذ الهلال ..تبا لحكام صلاح جميعا ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة ترضخ لمطالب الأندية وتبرمج مباريات الرباعي في توقيت واحد

رضخت اللجنة المنظمة لمطالب أندية الأمير البحراوي وأهلي الخرطوم والنيل شندي والنسور وبرمجت مباريات تلك الفرق في الأسبوعين 32 و33 في توقيت واحد بعد مطالبة إدارات الأندية الأربعة بإقامة المباريات في توقيت واحد حيث تقرر أن تُقام مباراتي النسور والأمير.. النيل وأهلي الخرطوم لحساب الجولة 33 في توقيت واحد يوم السبت المقبل بالعاصمة الموافق الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وكذلك ستقام مباراتي النسور وأهلي الخرطوم والنيل والأمير في الجولة 32 في توقيت في التاسع  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.


*

----------

